# INDONESIA | Railways



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

Most rail transport in Indonesia is located on the island of Java, which has two major rail lines that run the length of the island, as well as several connecting lines. The island of Sumatra has three (soon to be four) unconnected railway lines in the northernmost province of Aceh, North Sumatra (the area surrounding Medan, West Sumatra (Padang and its environs), and South Sumatra and Lampung.

Indonesia's railways are operated by the state-owned PT Kereta Api, and the newly-formed PT Kereta Api Jabotabek, operating the commuter lines in the Jakarta metropolitan area. The infrastructure is government-owned, and the companies pay a fee for the usage of the railway lines.

History of Railways in Indonesia (Java, Madura and Sumatra)


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

West Java

*K.A 57 Parahyangan Ready Enter The Legend Sasaksaat Tunnel*



*Argo Gede From Gambir Exit The Legend Sasaksaat Tunnel*


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

Jakarta

*Gambir Railway Station*


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

West Java

*Escape from Jakarta to Bandung*


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

West Java

*Serayu Bridge*


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

West Java

*Cikubang bridge*


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

West Java

*Saksaat Tunel*


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

West Java

*Cilame*

*Cilame Station*



*Hauled Bandung Local Train on Cirangrang Bridge*



*Argo Gede passing the bridge*


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

Yogyakarta

*Pramex (Yogya - Solo Express)*


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

Yogyakarta

*Crossing Kali Code*



*Into The Paradise*



*Into The Light*


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

Yogyakarta

Progo Bridge

*Old Progo bridge and the new one*



*Logawa train pass on Progo bridge* 



*Prambanan Ekspress to Kutoarjo pass on Progo Bridge*



*Taksaka westbound passing the progo bridge *


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

Yogyakarta By: Fajar Arfianto on *FLICKR*

*Prameks pass in Prambanan*



*Lodaya in Prambanan*



*Prambanan temple in The Background*


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

Surakarta By: Fajar

*Solo Balapan station*



*Indonesian DMU Banyubiru on Solo Balapan*



*Pramex Pass*


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

Central Java

*Prameks Pass in Wojo station*



*Logawa Pass in Wojo Station*



*Someday in Jenar station*


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

West Sumatra

*Anai Valley Bridge*



*Trough the way*



*Waterfall*


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

West Java By Ian Antono

*Northern Coast Java Railway*


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

Red



Yellow



Green



Blue


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

nice...


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

Jakarta

*MRT*


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

Kuvvaci said:


> nice...


thank you


----------



## atmada (Jan 9, 2008)

Move..

*Jaladara Steam Loco, Solo City, Central Java*
The only steam loco crossing the downtown 

Upon consideration and feedbacks from various parties, and based on the result if evaluation done at several times of ride try-outs, the Department of Transportation of Surakarta decided a management system of the Solo Steam Loco. 


Being *the only one in the world uniquely running on downtown tracks*, Solo Steam Loco will be optimized as a tourist attraction to introduce the City of Surakarta and all its potency and cultural assets to the world. Some fare schemes will be applied as both package tours and community service. 


*What will you get onboard Solo Steam Loco?*

An unforgettable ride through the heart of *Surakarta, a city of cultures and tourism*, on the tracks initially laid by the Railway Company of the Dutch Indies or the NIS (Nederlandsch Indië Spoor Maatschappig) in 1920. This spectacular steam train ride starts from Purwosari Railway Station headed for Solo Kota Railway Station, then returns to Purwosari Station to complete the 11.2-kms trip which takes approximately 3 hours. 

Solo Steam Loco is powered by an original steam engine made in Germany in 1896. Generating its power on teak firewood and water, this legendary iron horse consumes approximately 4 up to 6 m3 wood and 3-5 m3 water per trip. Solo Steam Loco pulls two teakwood wagons made in 1920 bearing the code numbers CR 16 and CR 144, to seat an optimal number of 72 passengers.


*PACKAGE TOUR HIGHLIGHTS : 
*
_- Onboard traditional Welcome Drink (traditional Javanese herbal drinks)
- Specific food and snacks of Solo, among others Sate Kluthuk and other home-made snacks commonly found at traditional markets 
- Traditional Javanese music (a mini-orchestra of sitar, drum and lady singers) 
- Tour guides to elucidate the history and potency of Surakarta
- A teakwood seedling (to offer you to participate in the restoration of Indonesia’s forests)
- Cultural tourist attractions (Javanese gendhing music, hadrah, etc) at some Stop-over points. 
_

*STOP-OVER POINTS: *
_- Diamond Convention Center
- Solo Grand Mall
- Loji Gandrung (The official residence of the Mayor of Surakarta)
- Danar Hadi Batik Museum
- Radya Pustaka Museum, Sriwedari
- Pasar Pon Crossroads (Windujenar Antique Market, Ngarsopura Market)
- Kemlayan Arts Kampong
- Kauman Batik Kampong
- Beteng Trade Center / Gladag Langen Bogan Food Bazaar
- Solo Kota Railway Station
_
NOTE : Package tour highlights, stop-over points and each stop duration are subjects to change. Changes may cover reduction and/or addition of itinerary suited to tour condition and the types of package tours chosen.

Ride Fares : 
- Community Service Rate Rp 30,000,-/pax 
- Package Tour Rate from Rp 200,000,-/pax

Note : Community Service rates are arranged in cooperation with officials of Surakarta Municipality (city districts, Department of Communication and Information). Priority is given to Surakarta citizens (bearers of Surakarta ID Cards). Prospective tour participants who do not meet the required conditions are advised to take package tours instead.)



*Solo Steam Loco Tour Schedule: *
The steam train is scheduled to operate at weekends (Saturday and Sunday) and/or public holidays/ national holidays.
Saturday : 04.30 pm, departing from Purwosari Railway Station
Sunday : 09.30 am departing from Purwosari Railway Station

Tour participants are expected to arrive at Purwosari Station at least 30 minutes before departure.
Tickets must be purchased by reservation, hence they are not sold prior to or at departure time. Ticket reservation procedure is to be advised.

To comply with the high operational cost of the steam loco, it has been decided that there should be the minimum of 60 (sixty) passengers onboard for the tour to be conducted. Should there be less number of passengers, the day’s ride will have to be cancelled.
An exception is allowed when the tour is booked by a group of people who hold responsible for the operational cost of a ride. This way, the train can be operated at times desired by the booking group, with coordination and technical confirmation from PT KA railway company and the Department of Transportation of Surakarta.

For further information about this train ride tour, please send an email to: [email protected].

_Translation credit : Iman Setiadji
Photo credit : Yulianto CC and Fajar Arifianto_


----------



## tollfreak (Jul 23, 2008)

*Feasibility study to start for hi-speed rail project
*
Yuli Tri Suwarni , The Jakarta Post , Bandung | Fri, 01/08/2010 8:13 PM | National 

A consortium comprising of almost 20 companies for the Hydrogen Hi-Speed Rail Super Highway (H2RSH) project is scheduled to start its feasibility study on Jan. 11, 2010, involving transportation experts from the Bandung Institute of Technology (ITB).

West Java Regional Investment Coordinating Agency (BKPMD) chief Iwa Karniwa said the feasibility study was needed to finalize the plan for the US$3 billion project scheduled for realization in two years time.

“We have to vigorously move forward because the investors’ are enthusiastic to realize the project and consider the positive impact of the project on economic development,” Iwa told The Jakarta Post on Friday.

The H2RSH project, he said, would cover a corridor of 357 kilometers from Cirebon, West Java, to Soekarno-Hatta Airport in Tangerang, Banten. He said, the trip would only take some 1.5 hours.

Iwa expressed confidence that the project, 80 percent located in West Java region and the rest Greater Jakarta and Banten province, would not “consume” much land as it would be like a monorail and operate above ground.


----------



## tollfreak (Jul 23, 2008)

Argo Dwipangga Train courtesy of ace4:


----------



## panitiakurban (Jan 28, 2010)

Argo Muria trainset, from Jakarta to Semarang. It departs @ 7.15 am from Gambir St., and arrives at 13.15 pm at Semarang Tawang St.

The Interior.









It runs along Java northcoast




































And arrives at Semarang Tawang St. after 6 hours trip


----------



## panitiakurban (Jan 28, 2010)

*Bandung-Jakarta by Argogede Express Train*

Bandung Railway Station in the morning 









Main Lobby









Waiting Area









Diesel Multiple Unit (DMU) - a commuter train bound for Cicalengka









Tracks to Depo Area









My train to Jakarta









Interior









About 100 kph. Occupancy rate only about 10%!









Seat pitch









My ticket









Sceneries...













































Finally.... Gambir Jakarta Station


----------



## FazilLanka (Jan 7, 2009)

This station looks so clean and neat. Is this this a new line?


----------



## panitiakurban (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks before, FazilLanka.

No, this is an old line. Bandung station was built in 1885, but it got some renovations and facility upgrading until now. As a capital of West Java province, Bandung Station connects to some big cities in Java island, such as Surabaya, Jogjakarta, and Semarang, beside Jakarta as the capital of Indonesia.

Jakarta Gambir Station was built in 1930s. But in last 1980 decade, the "new" Gambir (as you see on the pics) replaced the old station due to elevated-track development in the downtown of Jakarta. This station has 3 storeys and the tracks is on 3rd level. As a main station in Jakarta, Gambir serves many trains -just executive class- to a lot of cities in Java.

Argo Gede Express Train connects Jakarta and Bandung vv since 1995 in executive class. Ticket fare is Rp.60000 (about US$7), very cheap for 180-kms trip with executive class. Beside argogede, parahyangan train also service bandung-jakarta line since 1970s in executive and business class. In weekdays, the occupancy rate is very low, but it get full at weekend.


----------



## bagak (Feb 26, 2009)

wow,,,nice report panitia kurban,,, love the scenery very much.......


----------



## proJT26 (Dec 14, 2009)

*ARGO BROMO ANGGREK (JAKARTA - SURABAYA)*

*at Jakarta*
pic by Ricki Dirjo



















*at Bekasi, West Java*
pic by Ricki Dirjo









*at Cikampek, West Java*
pic by Ricki Dirjo









*at Kendal, Central Java*
pic by ouilevio









*at Semarang, Central Java*
pic by Rendra Habib









pic by Muhammad Silmi


----------



## sc4 (Apr 6, 2006)

Not bad at all, judging from the pics of the railway network there....comparable to Malaysia's I think...


----------



## proJT26 (Dec 14, 2009)

Indonesia Diesel rail, 100% made in Indonesia, manufactured by PT INKA Madiun, Indonesia. (website PT INKA: www.inka.web.id)

Joglosemar (Yogyakarta - Solo - Semarang)
at Yogyakarta








pic by denMbladuz

Madiun Jaya (Solo - Madiun)
at Palur, Central Java








pic by Yulianto CC

Joglosemar & Madiun Jaya at Solo Balapan station








pic by Ardi Setiawan Wibisana

Kaligung Ekspress (Semarang - Tegal) 
at Plabuan, Batang, Central Java









Blora Jaya Ekspress (Semarang - Cepu - Bojonegoro)
at Semarang, Central Java


----------



## homunwai (May 13, 2010)

proJT26 said:


> Indonesia Diesel rail, 100% made in Indonesia, manufactured by PT INKA Madiun, Indonesia. (website PT INKA: www.inka.web.id)
> 
> Joglosemar (Yogyakarta - Solo - Semarang)
> at Yogyakarta
> ...



Pardon me for my ignorance. Impressive manufacturing and design capability of INKA. 
Do they do metre gauge? 
Have they marketed their products to Malaysia, Thailand? 
Potential for these markets to collaborate. 

My observations on the designs: 
For cape gauge, the trains are rather wide. 
Won't this not compromise their stability? 
What is their maximum and commercial speed?


----------



## proJT26 (Dec 14, 2009)

homunwai said:


> Pardon me for my ignorance. Impressive manufacturing and design capability of INKA.
> Do they do metre gauge?
> Have they marketed their products to Malaysia, Thailand?
> Potential for these markets to collaborate.
> ...



about diesel rail car made in INKA, maximum speed only 120 kph,
I hope INKA innovate to make faster train 
specification of diesel rail made in INKA can be checked here

about INKA, INKA has exported its products to many countries, such as Bangladesh, Thailand, and Malaysia

Carriages for Maitree Express in Bangladesh 









Ballast Hopper Wagon in Thailand









Power Generating Car for Ekspress Senandung Malam in Malaysia









manufactured by INKA


----------



## proJT26 (Dec 14, 2009)

*PT INKA Profile*

INKA, state owned company in Indonesia, is moving towards from the steam locomnotive workshop in 1981 to the modernrailcar manufacturer. With the vision to be world class company, the business activity is growing from basic product to the higher value added product and services in railway and transportation business. The mission on business and technology competitiveness creation in railway and transportation products is focussed to dominate domestic market and to win competition in ASEAN region and developing countries.

These business transformations provide costumer success to obtain best and valuable solution for railway transport improvement. In the global competition, INKA develop various kind of features from reliable product platform under quality management system ISO 9001 and global partnership.

Through a continous improvement to adapt turbulance change, INKA conducts the business with core values: integrity, professional and quality. INKA is following the destination to the future business opportunity not only for railway transport but broader product and services which derived from core competence contributing to the creation of infrastructure and transportation demand.

Changing market conditions push the railway manufacturer to utilize its core competence for diversification products. The best adaptation is to extend services in transport value chain over the automotive product platform and handling equipments.

The modular construction is enhanced from proven railway technology to various kind of pre-fabrication. Computer aided design, system integration and quality management system ISO 9001 : 2000 are the toolkits for succesful new product development. For a vehicle manufacturer, the decisive task is to meet customer satisfaction with the modern manufacturing system in every kind product, every lot, and every where global market place.

High demand intercity railway is increasing in the high density region in the archipelago countries. New passenger coaches were introduced to capture the niche market with quality of services. In the beginning, value migration was created to absorb middle class passenger mobility. The next step development is prepared to adapt newest technology for diesel electric railcar on the medium distance railway corridor.

Those new technology is upgraded from the development of commuter electric railcar using light weight stainless steel carbody and modern AC traction control with IGBT VVVF inverter.

Commuter railcar is the best solution for public urban transport. Based on experiences in commuter services, the modern electric railcar will be soon developed to more reliable design for future mass rapid transit.

In the developing countries, railway is expected to be backbone of land transportation. The large scale mining and industry commodities are better carried by bulk rail wagon. Various design of freight wagon can adapt the special demand of handling and higher capacity such as 18 ton axle load in the coal and pulp transportation. On the other hand, the modern container flat wagon is designed for speed up 100 km/h and light weight requirement.

The new railway line and double track projects in developing countries are increasing to cope the potential demand of goods transport as well as to improve line capacity. High quality hopper wagon and multi purpose track maintenance car is usually required in small lot. New approach on mutual collaboration with railway consultant and civil contractor will overcome an efficient turnkey project especially for plantation and mining area.

Source: PT INKA official site, www.inka.web.id


----------



## proJT26 (Dec 14, 2009)

*PT INKA factory at Madiun, East Java*


----------



## proJT26 (Dec 14, 2009)

*Jakarta electric rail*

pictures by Rendra Habib


----------



## atmada (Jan 9, 2008)

Afaik, INKA also exported it's components to Australia and Africa :cheers:


----------



## john34 (Apr 12, 2010)

it is time for Indonesia to make faster and better train. Last time when I take the train from Jakarta to Bandung, it just too crowded and inconvenience and I don't even want to talk about the rest room.


----------



## sesamee (Apr 11, 2010)

^^ Did you use the economy or executive trains? Its impossible to be overcrowded in the Executive train coz you're ticket includes a seat. 

I was wondering, the Jakarta-Bandung route has now much fewer rider-ship ever since the completion of the Jakarta-Bandung highway in 2004, and if you look at Panitiakurban's post, the ridership on weekdays are on average only 10-20%. No way would it be crowded.


----------



## john34 (Apr 12, 2010)

sesamee said:


> ^^ Did you use the economy or executive trains? Its impossible to be overcrowded in the Executive train coz you're ticket includes a seat.
> 
> I was wondering, the Jakarta-Bandung route has now much fewer rider-ship ever since the completion of the Jakarta-Bandung highway in 2004, and if you look at Panitiakurban's post, the ridership on weekdays are on average only 10-20%. No way would it be crowded.


I used economy because I want to get a feel how it will be like taking train like common people. I tried it out around 2002. Probably, it changed a lot since then.


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

Spoorwegarchief said:


> Well, the first since 1945 that is...
> The Nederlandsch Indische Spoorweg Maatschappij used 1435mm, but after 1945 this was abandoned. There is still a 1435mm locomotive present in Indonesia: http://www.internationalsteam.co.uk/ambarawa/locos/107.htm
> 
> Seen here in better days at the Solo shed:
> ...


Thanks for the info mate kay: Good collection you have there. :cheers:

Anyway

here is from Indonesia forum, as originally posted from Bagak.



bagak said:


> *Some stations and railways in Indonesia*​
> 
> Gondang Dia Station, Jakarta - Indonesia
> By Praminto Nugroho
> ...


Cheers


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

Balaputradewa said:


> *Stasiun Kereta Api Jogjakarta*
> *Jogjakarta Train Station*
> 
> *Jogjakarta City (The Capital City of Indonesia 1946-1950)*
> ...


cheers


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

Balaputradewa said:


> *Stasiun Kereta Api Bandung*
> *Bandung Train Station*
> 
> *Bandung City has population 2,417,584 (2010) is The Capital City of "Jawa Barat Province", Indonesia*
> ...


cheers


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

From Indonesian forum



Balaputradewa said:


> *KA Taksaka Malam*
> *Jogja-Jakarta*
> 
> 
> ...





noe2009 said:


> *Prameks dan Wedhus Gembel Merapi *
> 
> 
> 
> ...





cheers


----------



## sidney_jec (Jun 10, 2005)

some supremely cool pics. TFS :cheers:


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

^^ Thanks mate

Anyway, here is the new interior of Argo Jati with Wi-Fi Inside










cheers


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

*Jatinegara train depot*

From the Indonesian forum, by Mimihitam



Mimihitam said:


> Lanjut





Mimihitam said:


>


cheers


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

next..



Mimihitam said:


> [mg]http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs590.ash2/154274_467373529772_656449772_5662629_1761571_n.jpg[/img]





Mimihitam said:


>





Mimihitam said:


>


cheers


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

*commuter train in Aceh, Indonesia with standard gauge system*

DMUs are made by PT INKA, Indonesian train company

picture from INKA



















*commuter train in Medan, North Sumatra*










picture from faizal chai. flickr.com










cheers


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

from Indonesia forum



peseg5 said:


> *New EMU train set for KRL Jabodetabek*
> 
> Possible delivery and operation: 2011
> 
> ...


cheers


----------



## horlick97 (Oct 7, 2010)

David-80 said:


> *commuter train in Aceh, Indonesia with standard gauge system*
> 
> DMUs are made by PT INKA, Indonesian train company
> 
> ...


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

^^ Here a closer look










cheers


----------



## horlick97 (Oct 7, 2010)

David-80 said:


> ^^ Here a closer look
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is standard gauge 1435mm. 
So, Indon has introduced the standard gauge. em... What's the plan moving forward? Aiming to convert all to standard gauge eventually ?


----------



## sesamee (Apr 11, 2010)

^^ Are you that lazy or can't you be arsed to spell Indonesia?? Its not that difficult Malay


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

horlick97 said:


> This is standard gauge 1435mm.
> So, Indon has introduced the standard gauge. em... What's the plan moving forward? Aiming to convert all to standard gauge eventually ?


Only in Aceh and Jakarta MRT that will use standard gauge.

cheers


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

*Indonesia presidential train*

























meeting room








KITCHEN








Leisure room








Main Bedroom








Shower

















All pictures are from http://ardianita.wordpress.com/kereta-api/

Thank you for Ardianita for the permission to use her pictures here

Cheers


----------



## Mimihitam (Jun 3, 2008)

Hey pak momod, thanks for posting my photos in the Jatinegara train depot 

Anyway

Stasiun Gambir
by Gunkarta


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

^^ no worries :cheers:

*KRD Seminung in Lampung, Sumatra Island.*

by *kikansha_cc201*










by *rendrahabib*










cheers


----------



## Mimihitam (Jun 3, 2008)

Railbus Solo




AceN said:


> This is gonna be great !!
> 
> credit to *Timlo*
> 
> ...


----------



## Mimihitam (Jun 3, 2008)

Railbus Solo...




Shaggy_Solo said:


> Reportase Langsung dari Forumer SSC Solo Raya : :lol:


----------



## Mimihitam (Jun 3, 2008)

More




Shaggy_Solo said:


> Lanjuuut.....!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mimihitam (Jun 3, 2008)

...



Shaggy_Solo said:


> ^^ Satu set terdiri dari 3 gerbong, termasuk jenis ekonomi (K3) AC dengan interior mewah untuk ukuran ekonomi. Ini diharapkan pula oleh Pak Jokowi agar masyarakat Wonogiri mau menerima perubahan ke arah yang lebih moderen dengan tampilan RAILBUS yang ujungnya futuristic.
> 
> Total kursi ada 160 tempat duduk, dan maksimal menampung 300 orang termasuk yg berdiri (1 gerbong muat 100 orang).
> 
> ...





noe2009 said:


> Foto: Humas ProtokolSka


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

^^ Nice looking railbus! great for Solo city

Anyway, the joint project of EMU by Bombardier-Inka Indonesia










photo by Shaggy solo

Cheers


----------



## Rodhi (Dec 15, 2010)

MATURNUWUN KAGEM MAS sHAGGY...

sYUKRON ILAA MAS SHAGGY

Thank you........
for your picture, i hope solo better than now


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

From Indonesian forum

PT INKA - Indonesia local train industry and GE locomotive Indonesia.



Shaggy_Solo said:


> Hasil Jalan-jalan & Kunjungan ke PT. Industri Kereta Api - Madiun (17 Januari 2011) Rombongan Walikota Surakarta beserta jajaran staf Dinas Perhubungan Surakarta..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cheers


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

Shaggy_Solo said:


> Lanjut...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cheers


----------



## riles28 (Jul 10, 2008)

The new railbus look is modern and environmentally friendly, now indonesia are facing to develop it's own high speed train for near future.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Associated Press
http://www.foxnews.com/world/2011/01/27/head-train-crash-indonesia-kills/



> *Head-on train crash in Indonesia kills at least 3*
> 
> Published January 27, 2011 | Associated Press
> 
> ...


----------



## Mimihitam (Jun 3, 2008)

Solo Railbus




Shaggy_Solo said:


> ... ^^ dan segera diperkenalkan bersamaan dengan saudaranya, *RAILBUS SOLO* :banana:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

dochan said:


> KLB Rangkaian Kereta Ekonomi Baru
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cheers


----------



## Septian S Permana (Mar 10, 2011)

nice pict... but whre's new picts from Green Argo.. new train from INKA ..


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

When was that Cikurutug bridge built?


----------



## sturmgewehr (May 13, 2010)

konsep dari Solo railbus ini apa ya ?
apakah seperti MRT ?


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Would it be possible to use English in the international section of the forum please.


----------



## irrational_pi (Aug 25, 2009)

Svartmetall said:


> ^^ Would it be possible to use English in the international section of the forum please.


No problem, sorry btw :lol:

Wow, I've never seen these new amazing trains made by INKA and I never know that Indonesian trains are constantly better through the years!
Keep up the good work, INKA! :applause:

cheers


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

Mimihitam said:


> *In a Bid to Keep the City Moving, Solo Turns to Trams*
> Hangga Brata
> 
> 
> ...


cheers


----------



## hackmanjkk (Jul 2, 2009)

Indonesia's train is so good. hope thai's train can be like this some day


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

hackmanjkk said:


> Indonesia's train is so good. hope thai's train can be like this some day


Well, 1 year ago in Surabaya it was like a falling apart 3-car DMU, that cruised with open doors (!). So I supose not all trains in Indonesia are so good.


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

From the Indonesian forum



ardindonesia said:


> a. Stasiun Mrawan
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ardindonesia said:


> c. beautiful scenery at Perekebunan Garahan


..



ardindonesia said:


>




cheers


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

MARINHO said:


> Photos have been posted of the _Kereta Motif Batik_ a view weeks back. But those where only of the exterior of the train.
> Allow me to post interior photos of the _Kereta Motif Batik_
> 
> 
> ...



The Argo train interior



VRS said:


> argo executive...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cheers


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

Surabaya inner-city commuter train from Indonesian forum



ardindonesia said:


> Kerata Api Komuter Arek Surokerto merupakan salah satu dari 3 kereta komuter di Surabaya dg jurusan Sta. Surabaya Kota - Sta. Mojokerto. Kereta komuter lainnya jurusan Sta. Surabaya Kota - Sta. Porong (Sidoarjo) dan Sta. Surabaya Pasar Turi - Sta Lamongan





ardindonesia said:


>





ardindonesia said:


>


cheers


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

*Palembang - South Sumatra Railbus*



paradyto said:


> by *Jumadi Apriel*
> Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3459118584/in/photostream/


cheers


----------



## ardimusica (Feb 1, 2011)

very nice rail bus in sumatra..,its built by PT INKA??


----------



## Neb81 (Jun 14, 2010)

I remember the old Wonogiri branch trains, often just one coach, and "natural aircon". Definitely a major improvement, especially as the alignment along Slamet Riyadi was just begging for use as a real mass transit line - not a half-alive backwater rural line that just happened to pass right through the very heart of the city.

Great to see


----------



## wawawa (Aug 10, 2011)

wow Indonesia has very good commuter trains in regions far away from Jakarta! Decentralization works! 
and I didn't know that INKA Indonesia can make such modern trains...




David-80 said:


> *commuter train in Aceh, Indonesia with standard gauge system*
> 
> DMUs are made by PT INKA, Indonesian train company
> 
> ...


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

acull said:


> Guys,,ni update proyek pembuatan double track Cirebon- Kroya di daerah Bumiayu(jembatan sakalibels)





Double track construction in Cirebon - kroya , part of 727 km Jakarta-Surabaya double track railway project.

The whole double track project is expected to finish in 2013. 

source in Indonesian 

http://economy.okezone.com/read/2011/07/06/320/476469/jalur-ganda-ka-lintas-utara-jawa-rampung-2013


Cheers


----------



## bakpao (Aug 14, 2011)

soon from West to East Java will be connected by double track rail I suppose...


----------



## Thomas I (Feb 2, 2004)

Hello!

Has someone of you technical data like speed (Km/h), power (hp or kW) or weight for the vehicles mentionend above like

- the new INKA-Bombardier EMU (KRL-i9000)
- the INKA (Toshiba) KRL-I from 2001 and 
- the different new DMU (KRDE) from the last years?

If so, it would be great to get such data.

Thanks
Thomas


----------



## Thomas I (Feb 2, 2004)

And if someone has data for the old (1924!) Westinghouse EMUs of the Electrische Staatsspoorwegen that would be really great.


----------



## k.k.jetcar (Jul 17, 2008)

Thomas I said:


> And if someone has data for the old (1924!) Westinghouse EMUs of the Electrische Staatsspoorwegen that would be really great.


You would likely find better luck asking on the Dutch forums, as this is very esoteric subject material.


----------



## k.k.jetcar (Jul 17, 2008)

> the INKA (Toshiba) KRL-I from 2001


It's an all stainless 2M2T (trailer-motor-motor-trailer) arrangement. It is the first trainset in Indonesia with IGBT-VVVF electricals (Toshiba). The design was completed in cooperation with PT.REKAINDO GLOBAL JASA, which is a subsidiary of Nippon Sharyo. The bogies are a bolsterless design similar to JR East's DT50. Sorry, there are no technical details, though comparison with contemporary Japanese designs will give an idea i.e. traction motors with 100~150kw output, top service speed 110~120km/h (though this is more a function of the conditions of the rail　line and service patterns), acceleration 2.5 km/h/s.


----------



## Thomas I (Feb 2, 2004)

k.k.jetcar said:


> It's an all stainless 2M2T (trailer-motor-motor-trailer) arrangement. It is the first trainset in Indonesia with IGBT-VVVF electricals (Toshiba). The design was completed in cooperation with PT.REKAINDO GLOBAL JASA, which is a subsidiary of Nippon Sharyo. The bogies are a bolsterless design similar to JR East's DT50. Sorry, there are no technical details, though comparison with contemporary Japanese designs will give an idea i.e. traction motors with 100~150kw output, top service speed 110~120km/h (though this is more a function of the conditions of the rail　line and service patterns), acceleration 2.5 km/h/s.



Thanks!


----------



## sarimanok (May 3, 2011)

Indonesia has a good heavy rail network. Love those trams from Solo city.


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

> *KAI, BNI launch Rail Card State railway operator*
> 
> The Jakarta Post | Tue, 10/11/2011 7:20 PM
> A | A | A |
> ...


cheers


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

From our forumer in Indonesian forum



ardindonesia said:


> Salah satu kereta api jalur lingkar yaitu Surabaya - Mojokerto - Jombang - Kertosono - Kediri - Tulungagung - Blitar - Malang - Bangil - Sidoarjo - Surabaya.
> Akan tetapi saat tiba di stasiun Blitar menuju ke Malang Kereta Api Rapih Dhoho ini berganti nama menjadi Kereta Api Penataran....


cheers


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

From Indonesia forum, Solo's city railbus 



M.I.A.N said:


> Railbus SOLO_WONOGIRI
> hadiah dari kementrian Perhubungan untuk kota solo buatn INKA
> namanya railbus BATHARA KRESNA
> 
> ...


Cheers


----------



## pi_malejana (Jul 15, 2007)

^^ cool! how fast can it go on those tracks though??


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

pi_malejana said:


> ^^ cool! how fast can it go on those tracks though??


according to this article in Indonesian 

http://jogja.tribunnews.com/2011/02...n-ke-solo-balapan-berkecepatan-100-km-per-jam

the average speed is around 80-100km/hour while its maximum speed can reach 120km/hour. However, because of the track condition, the maximum speed is reduced to 100km/hour. 

Cheers


----------



## noe2009 (Apr 30, 2008)

*rail feeder Solo City - Wonogiri*









*photo by: noe2009 *









*photo by: noe2009*, taken 8-12 months ago

the train is currently stopped operating since six months ago, will be replaced railbus. operation railbus wait a few bridges in the path of solo-wonogiri was repaired.


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

From Indonesia skyscrapercity forum



ace4 said:


> suasana di peron keberangkatan Jakarta kota, suasananya kayak di pasar...





ace4 said:


> kemudian ada krl commuter arah Bogor yang datang...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cheers


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

ace4 said:


> turun di Stasiun Juanda, ternyata stasiunnya ini tingkat tiga...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ace4 said:


> turun ke lantai dua...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cheers


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

From Indonesia skyscrapercity forum 



Toto Boerham said:


> *STASIUN BESAR DAOP V PURWOKERTO*


cheers


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

Toto Boerham said:


> *lANJUTAN*


cheers


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

The Jakarta Post
http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2011/12/06/city-starts-new-train-routing-system.html



> *City starts new train routing system*
> Andreas D. Arditya, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta
> Tue, 12/06/2011 7:00 AM
> 
> ...











source: http://www.krl.co.id/produk-a-layanan-topmenu-85/peta-rute-loopline.html


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

From Indonesian Forum



rilham2new said:


> Permisi, izinkan sy berbagi gambar yang *SANGAT JARANG* diposting di thread ini . Jangan berharap banyak pada kualitas pengambilan gambar, cuman modal niat dokumentasi.
> 
> *Kereta Api Rel Diesel (KRD) Sri Lelawangsa
> Commuter Line (MEDAN-BINJAI)
> ...


cheers


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

rilham2new said:


> *Stasiun Kereta Api Besar MEDAN
> Medan, Sumatra Utara*
> 
> Di atas ada gambar dari PERON 2, sekarang ini di PERON 1 (diambil dari perjalanan pulang BINJAI-MEDAN)
> ...


cheers


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

rilham2new said:


> *Stasiun Kereta Api BINJAI
> Binjai, Sumatra Utara*
> Ini termasuk stasiun kereta api paling bagus yang pernah sy lihat di Indonesia
> 
> ...


cheers


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

cyberprince said:


> *STASIUN BANDUNG (BD)
> +709
> Diresmikan: 17 Mei 1884
> Jumlah Jalur: 10*
> ...





hanya defil said:


> http://id.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stasiun_Hall






cyberprince said:


> *Masih Stasiun Bandung*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cheers


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

Semarang station from Indonesian forum by Bozhart & KPA



castle_92 said:


> *Stasiun Tawang Semarang*
> 
> Didirikan tahun 1864. Stasiun tertua ke-2 di Indonesia
> 
> ...


cheers


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

from Indonesia Skyscrapers Forum

KRDI Madiun Jaya.
1.

Madiun Jaya by Aryayra Saloka, on Flickr

2.

Madiun Jaya (Lagi) by Aryayra Saloka, on Flickr

3.

Fly Over by Aryayra Saloka, on Flickr


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

Pasar Turi Station Surabaya, East Java. From Indonesia Skyscrapers Forum by Paradyto



paradyto said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us





paradyto said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## bakpao (Aug 14, 2011)

*US$1bn double-tracking programme to modernise Trans-Java Railway*

24 November 2011

INDONESIA: Tenders are to be called in December for double-tracking the remaining single sections of the Trans-Java Railway between Jakarta and Surabaya, the Transportation Ministry announced on November 23.

The US$1·1bn project calls for doubling of approximately 425 km of single line on the 727 route-km, 1 067 mm gauge railway between Jakarta and Surabaya via Cirebon and Serebang; four sections of single line remain while around 300 km of double track are already in place. The northern Trans-Java route would then form the backbone of the rail network on Indonesia’s most populous island, and relieve the pressure on the congested Pantura coastal highway.

Rehabilitation of the Trans-Java Railway is one of a number of projects being taken forward under the government’s Master Plan for the Acceleration & Expansion of Indonesia’s Economic Development (MP3EI). This programme also includes provision for the construction of a 33 km rail link from Manggarai to Soekarno Hatto airport, a project which is being managed by state railway PT KAI.

PT KAI has also confirmed plans to reinstate services on the suburban branch line between the port of Tanjung Priok and Jakarta Kota, which ceased in 2004. Trains are expected to resume on December 1, shortly before a major recast of the suburban network that will see 37 routes rationalised into six using a ‘hub and spoke’ model with a ring line to distribute passengers around the city centre.

http://www.railwaygazette.com/index...=14360&cHash=1561f930bebda7dfa9ecd6a079dd71a2


----------



## bakpao (Aug 14, 2011)

^^^^

and it has been 50% completed... gosh I just knew it weeks ago when half of it has been completed!



> Bojonegoro, East Java (ANTARA News) - Vice President Boediono is expected to evaluate work on the Jakarta-Surabaya double track railway project next week, a transpiration ministry official said.
> 
> "The evaluation is to see how far construction work on the double track railway project has progressed and what the obstacles are in the field," Tunjung Inderawan, the ministry`s railway affairs director general, said here on Friday.
> 
> ...


some picts:


Toto Boerham said:


> *PROGRESS PEMBANGUNAN DOUBLE TRACK JALUR KA DAOP V - PURWOKERTO*


----------



## philipdj (Jun 11, 2009)

nice picture from indonesian railway


----------



## atmada (Jan 9, 2008)

*Railbus in Padang, West Sumatera*



Ryanto said:


> Aminn...oh ya ini ada tambahan foto lagi dari beberapa sisi, pada gambar diatas ukiran kaluak pakunya kurang jelas, nah dibawah ini lumayan jelas detailnya:cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

From Indonesia forum



kane_mochi said:


> night at jatinegara station
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cheers


----------



## onosqaciw (Feb 13, 2011)

nice job on double track works, hope the rest of the routes could follow.....


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

Medan - North of Sumatra Railway 



rahul medan said:


> *Medan, Train & Railway*
> 
> 
> North Sumatra Railways by hendryhendryyoserizal, on Flickr
> ...


That station is now undergoing heavy renovation/construction for the upcoming* City check-in terminal ( Medan - Kuala Namu airport railway line)*












Cheers


----------



## bagus70 (Dec 8, 2011)

OH my God. Those pictures are too large for this forum. Don't they resize the pictures to a more bandwidth friendly pictures before posting them?


----------



## atmada (Jan 9, 2008)

Repost from Indonesia Forum. Credit to *B738* & *Shaggy Solo*.



B738 said:


> *GUBENG, SURABAYA*





Shaggy_Solo said:


> Railbus Solo "*BATHARA KRESNA*"
> Sesaat di Stasiun Solo Balapan untuk kembali ke PT.INKA Madiun,
> setelah mengikuti pameran di the 2nd Anniversary of Solo Car Free Day - 27 May 2012
> 
> ...


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

*Yogyakarta, Java Island*



ananto hermawan said:


> Stasiun Tugu Yogyakarta
> 
> 
> Maguwo Express (Purwokerto-Yogyakarta-Maguwo)





ananto hermawan said:


>


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

Madiun Jaya interior



ananto hermawan said:


> KRDI Madiun Jaya AC (Madiun-Solo-jogja), melintas 3 provinsi





ananto hermawan said:


>



In Madiun, Java Island


ananto hermawan said:


>


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

Picture by *Dazon*


Dazon said:


> Tiba2 sijelek muncul:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Dazon said:


> TM 6000 ke arah jakarta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

Madiun Jaya in the morning went to Solo and Yogyakarta


ananto hermawan said:


> In the morning, train Madiun Jaya went to Solo and Jogjakarta. Photo taken in flyover ringroad Madiun,


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

*Indonesian Railways*



ananto hermawan said:


> *Kereta Kedinasan*. Spesifikasi:
> -VVIP
> -Kamar Tidur
> -Ruang Rapat + Ruang Karaoke
> ...


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

*Madiun Railway Station, East Java*


Stasiun Besar KA Madiun by anantophotograph, on Flickr


Stasiun Besar KA Madiun by anantophotograph, on Flickr


Stasiun Besar KA Madiun by anantophotograph, on Flickr


Stasiun Besar KA Madiun by anantophotograph, on Flickr


Stasiun Besar KA Madiun by anantophotograph, on Flickr


Stasiun Besar KA Madiun by anantophotograph, on Flickr


Stasiun Besar KA Madiun by anantophotograph, on Flickr


Stasiun Besar KA Madiun by anantophotograph, on Flickr


Stasiun Besar KA Madiun by anantophotograph, on Flickr


Stasiun Besar KA Madiun by anantophotograph, on Flickr


Stasiun Besar KA Madiun by anantophotograph, on Flickr


Stasiun Besar KA Madiun by anantophotograph, on Flickr


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

*Logawa train. Running to Jember from Purwokerto (Java Island)*

Logawa train by maulana_BB204, on Flickr



*Oil tanker train*

Oil tanker train by maulana_BB204, on Flickr


Curving by maulana_BB204, on Flickr


Oil Tanker Train by maulana_BB204, on Flickr


Oil tanker train by maulana_BB204, on Flickr


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

*Logawa train. Moving from Purwokerto to Kroya station*

Logawa train by maulana_BB204, on Flickr


*Snake swamp and old hut.*

Snake swamp and old hut. by maulana_BB204, on Flickr


*Argo Parahyangan Train. Executive train Argo Parahyangan from Jakarta to Bandung*

Argo Parahyangan by maulana_BB204, on Flickr


*Sri Wedari commuter train*

Sri Wedari commuter train by maulana_BB204, on Flickr


Sri Wedari by maulana_BB204, on Flickr


*Cimeta Bridges. Argo Parahyangan from Bandung to Jakarta passing Cimeta Bridges*

Cimeta Bridges by maulana_BB204, on Flickr


*Freight Container Train*

Freight Container Train by maulana_BB204, on Flickr


*Seradjoe Van Priangan Train*

Seradjoe Van Priangan Train by maulana_BB204, on Flickr


*Lempuyangan station*

Lempuyangan station by maulana_BB204, on Flickr


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

*Who is the winner? Fajar Utama and Lodaya at Kroya station*

Who is the winner? by maulana_BB204, on Flickr


*Mutiara Selatan Express*

Mutiara Selatan Express by maulana_BB204, on Flickr


*Lodaya Train. Moving fast from Bandung to Solo Balapan*

Lodaya Train by maulana_BB204, on Flickr


*KRD PATAS. Moving to Padalarang station*

KRD PATAS by maulana_BB204, on Flickr


*Fajar Utama Jogja*

Fajar Utama Jogja by maulana_BB204, on Flickr


Fajar Utama Jogja by maulana_BB204, on Flickr


*Sancaka Batik Cars*

Sancaka Batik Cars by maulana_BB204, on Flickr



*Madiun locoshed. Arjuna Express, Madiun Jaya AC and old locomotives*

Madiun locoshed by maulana_BB204, on Flickr


*Bathara Kresna*

Bathara Kresna by maulana_BB204, on Flickr


*Sibinuang train. Sibinuang train from Pariaman to Padang hauled by BB 303 84 07(50)*

Sibinuang train by maulana_BB204, on Flickr


_*Mountain and old wagon*_

Mountain and old wagon by maulana_BB204, on Flickr


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

_*Pasundan Train curving Leles*_

Pasundan Train curving Leles by chris railway, on Flickr

*Argo Wilis Train crossing Cibeunying Bridge*

Argo Wilis Train crossing Cibeunying Bridge by chris railway, on Flickr

*Antaboga Freight Train curving the Coast*
Celong - Plabuan, Batang 22/04/2012 08.30
KA 1010 Antaboga (Jakarta Gudang - Surabaya Pasar Turi)

Antaboga Freight Train curving the Coast by chris railway, on Flickr

_*Container Train leaving the station Plabuan*_

Kereta Api Peti Kemas meninggalkan Stasiun Plabuan by chris railway, on Flickr


*KLB Tentara curving LebakJero*
Lebakjero 26/06/2011 07.50
CC201-14r KLB XV (Malang-Bandung)

KLB Tentara curving LebakJero by chris railway, on Flickr


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

*Julangan Jembatan di Bumi Parahyangan*

Julangan Jembatan di Bumi Parahyangan #3 : Ia Meliuk S dan Melintasi Jembatan by Andreva_20408, on Flickr


*Julangan Jembatan di Alam Parahyangan*

Julangan Jembatan di Alam Parahyangan #13 : "Kepala dan Buntut Meliuk" by Andreva_20408, on Flickr


*Argo Parahyangan*

Argo Parahyangan by anwarsiak***sibuk***, on Flickr


Argo Parahyangan by anwarsiak***sibuk***, on Flickr



Kotak-kotak by anwarsiak***sibuk***, on Flickr


----------



## atmada (Jan 9, 2008)

_Interior:_

*Argo Parahyangan*


















*Lodaya*









_All photos by ambulakral: http://www.semboyan35.com/printthread.php?tid=3737&page=39_


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

_*Indonesian Railways*_


Argo ONS Berkaca by TopanSepoor, on Flickr


Refleksi by TopanSepoor, on Flickr


Semua Beraktifitas by TopanSepoor, on Flickr


Wayahe Tandur by TopanSepoor, on Flickr


Bowerno Bersemi by TopanSepoor, on Flickr


Kertajaya Kesiangan by TopanSepoor, on Flickr


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

*Beautiful Railways*

CC 204 24 Membawa KA 4 Melaju Dengan Cepat dan Agak Telat by TopanSepoor, on Flickr


Ngadem Dulu by TopanSepoor, on Flickr



_*Surabaya, East Java*_

Stasiun & Kota Surabaya by TopanSepoor, on Flickr


Goyangan ONS Di Kota Surabaya by TopanSepoor, on Flickr


Kotak - kotak Menuju Ke Kalimas by TopanSepoor, on Flickr


Kotak - Kotak Melungker by TopanSepoor, on Flickr


Ketelan Nyebrang jembatan by TopanSepoor, on Flickr


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

*The train crosses the natural beauty of Indonesia - 1st*


Mutiara Selatan Mecungul by TopanSepoor, on Flickr


Beautiful scenery in bowerno "LOL" by TopanSepoor, on Flickr


Pagi - pagi Turonggo Lewat Di Bowerno by TopanSepoor, on Flickr


Seperti Taman Bermain Argo Wilis by TopanSepoor, on Flickr


Secuil Sepur Di Tengah Bukit by TopanSepoor, on Flickr


Siap Saling Bersilang Di Lebak Jero by TopanSepoor, on Flickr


Kahuripan Pagi Di Lebak Jero by TopanSepoor, on Flickr


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

*The train crosses the natural beauty of Indonesia - 2nd*


Sehat Ngontel Di Pagi Hari by TopanSepoor, on Flickr


Pagi Bowerno by TopanSepoor, on Flickr


Rajawali Mabur by TopanSepoor, on Flickr


KRDI in my village aja by TopanSepoor, on Flickr


Tanjakan by TopanSepoor, on Flickr


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

*Wonokromo Railway station Surabaya - East Java*


ananto hermawan said:


> Stasiun Wonokromo Surabaya
> 
> *1.*





ananto hermawan said:


> *2.*


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

*Arjuna Ekspress Madiun - Surabaya (East Java)*



ananto hermawan said:


> KA Arjuno Ekspress Madiun - Surabaya PP
> 
> *1.*





ananto hermawan said:


> *2.*





ananto hermawan said:


> *3.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

From Thread *PT INKA - National Train Manufacturer*



Namewee said:


> *Lagi, Tes Run CC300
> Madiun-Semarang PP*
> 06-02-2013
> 
> ...





Namewee said:


> *Tes run 2 unit CC300
> (CC 300 12 01 dan CC 300 12 02)*
> Membawa 1 kereta kedinasan dan 9 K3 AC
> 
> ...





Namewee said:


> *^^ Setelah dua CC300 diatas, giliran CC300 ketiga yang tes run menuju Surabaya (CC 300 12 03)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

*Railway Station & City Airport Terminal Medan - North Sumatra*



rahul medan said:


> *Stasiun KA & City Airport Terminal
> Medan
> *
> 
> ...





rahul medan said:


> *Stasiun KA & City Airport Terminal
> Medan
> *
> 
> ...





rahul medan said:


> *Stasiun KA & City Airport Terminal
> Medan
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## ilyas world (Dec 15, 2011)

KUALANAMU INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT
AIRPORT RAILINK STATION
----------------------------------











Balaputradewa said:


>





​


----------



## ilyas world (Dec 15, 2011)

and..



Balaputradewa said:


>


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

Madiun Jaya Train: Madiun - Solo - Jogja relation commuter


Madiun Jaya by ananto hermawan - Skyscrapercity Indonesia, on Flickr


----------



## bagus70 (Dec 8, 2011)

Lodaya express train.










Misty morning.










Across the bridge.


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

Good Morning

1.

Kereta Api Indonesia/ Indonesia Trains by ananto hermawan - Skyscrapercity Indonesia, on Flickr


Kereta Api Indonesia/ Indonesia Trains by ananto hermawan - Skyscrapercity Indonesia, on Flickr


Kereta Api Indonesia/ Indonesia Trains by ananto hermawan - Skyscrapercity Indonesia, on Flickr


Kereta Api Indonesia/ Indonesia Trains by ananto hermawan - Skyscrapercity Indonesia, on Flickr


Kereta Api Indonesia/ Indonesia Trains by ananto hermawan - Skyscrapercity Indonesia, on Flickr


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

Good Morning

2.

Kereta Api Indonesia/ Indonesia Trains by ananto hermawan - Skyscrapercity Indonesia, on Flickr


Kereta Api Indonesia/ Indonesia Trains by ananto hermawan - Skyscrapercity Indonesia, on Flickr


Kereta Api Indonesia/ Indonesia Trains by ananto hermawan - Skyscrapercity Indonesia, on Flickr


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

Good Morning

3.

KRDI Madiun Jaya/ Madiun Jaya Train by ananto hermawan - Skyscrapercity Indonesia, on Flickr


KRDI Madiun Jaya/ Madiun Jaya Train by ananto hermawan - Skyscrapercity Indonesia, on Flickr


KRDI Madiun Jaya/ Madiun Jaya Train by ananto hermawan - Skyscrapercity Indonesia, on Flickr


KRDI Madiun Jaya/ Madiun Jaya Train by ananto hermawan - Skyscrapercity Indonesia, on Flickr


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

Good Morning

4.

Kereta Api Indonesia/ Indonesia Trains by ananto hermawan - Skyscrapercity Indonesia, on Flickr


Kereta Api Indonesia/ Indonesia Trains by ananto hermawan - Skyscrapercity Indonesia, on Flickr


Kereta Api Indonesia/ Indonesia Trains by ananto hermawan - Skyscrapercity Indonesia, on Flickr


Kereta Api Indonesia/ Indonesia Trains by ananto hermawan - Skyscrapercity Indonesia, on Flickr


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

*Krakatau Express Train*: Madiun - Merak, Java Island


reva said:


> Kereta AC Ekonomi KRAKATAU jurusan Madiun-Merak
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_credit photos by reva_


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

The squat toilet's come far, eh?


reva said:


>


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

trainrover said:


> The squat toilet's come far, eh?


Does not. The warning signs, if you move from one carriage to the other carriages.


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

*Madiun City* - East Java


_Train in 1980_

D52 075 Madiun 05.10.80 by w. + h. brutzer, on Flickr

_Train in 2012_








_sumber: http://aryasaloka.blogspot.com/2012/09/pengiriman-gerbong-datar-aka-ppcw.html_

_Train in 1980_

D52 093 Madiun 05.10.80 by w. + h. brutzer, on Flickr

_Train in 2012_








_sumber: http://aryasaloka.blogspot.com/2012/11/welcome-cc-201-135r.html_

_Train in 1980_

D52 075 Madiun 04.10.80 by w. + h. brutzer, on Flickr

_Train in 2012_








_sumber: http://aryasaloka.blogspot.com/2012/04/ka-ketel-bbm.html_

_Train in 1980_

D52 075 Madiun 04.10.80 by w. + h. brutzer, on Flickr

_Train in 2012_








_sumber: http://aryasaloka.blogspot.com/2012/04/ka-ketel-bbm.html_

_Train in 1980_

D52 075 Madiun 04.10.80 by w. + h. brutzer, on Flickr

_Train in 2013_








_sumber: http://www.antokmobile.blogspot.com/2013/05/pertamina-train-was-passing-in-yos.html_


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

*Madiun City* - East Java

Madiun Jaya Train


----------



## ARTALENT_art (Oct 1, 2013)

*Padang – Pariaman, Lebih Murah dan Nyaman dengan Kereta Api*

By infoSumbar on September 28, 2013@infosumbar 





 
 


Banyak angkutan umum yang bisa digunakan untuk tujuan Padang – Pariaman ataupun sebaliknya. Namun sekarang ada transportasi alternatif yang lebih murah dan nyaman yang menghubungkan Pariaman dan Kota Padang.
Kereta Api, semenjak diaktifkan kembali, sekarang kereta api jalur Padang – Padang Pariaman – pariaman menjadi salah satu idola masyarakat. Terbukti dengan makin ramainya pengguna jasa transportasi ini.
http://www.infosumbar.net/artikel/padang-pariaman-lebih-murah-dan-nyaman-dengan-kereta-api/


----------



## bagus70 (Dec 8, 2011)

Once endemic sight at Java's sugarcane plantation, as well as in the palm plantation in North Sumatera, the sight of steam locomotive hauling sugarcane trains along the field lines have become a rarity. 
There are only two places where you could see such endangered species: Sumberharjo mill in Pemalang, Central Java, and Olean mill in Situbondo, East. Java.

This one is in Olean.


----------



## lizia. (Jan 14, 2012)

*City Railink Station Medan*


rahul medan said:


> This is my city Train Station . For about 3months this station has an access to go to Kualanamu Airport . This is the fastest way to go Heading To The Airport by s'Ha, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Masih dibungkus by anwarsiak***sibuk***, on Flickr


----------



## matarmaja (Oct 8, 2013)

Economy Class EMU in Purwakarta,just few days before it was scrapped


----------



## ilyas world (Dec 15, 2011)

*tj.priok station *
JAKARTA


----------



## matarmaja (Oct 8, 2013)

Sri Tanjung train


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## matarmaja (Oct 8, 2013)

KRDI Madiun Jaya


----------



## ilyas world (Dec 15, 2011)

*Japan eyes study for bullet train in Indonesia*










Kyodo
Posted at 10/17/2013 4:45 PM | Updated as of 10/17/2013 5:06 PM
http://www.abs-cbnnews.com/global-filipino/world/10/17/13/japan-eyes-study-bullet-train-indonesia

JAKARTA - The Japanese government has agreed with Indonesia to conduct next year its first feasibility study on introducing Japan's bullet train technology to the Southeast Asian country, a source privy to the negotiations said Wednesday.
The envisioned study puts Japan a big step ahead of rivals including China and South Korea, and brings it closer to winning the contract, the source said.
Japan has been pushing strongly for its technology and expertise to be applied abroad in making infrastructure more efficient, including by building high-speed railway systems.
The Indonesian railway construction project is worth 50 trillion rupiah (about 450 billion yen), according to the source.
*The Japan International Cooperation Agency will conduct a three-year study in connection with Indonesia's plan to build a high-speed railway system on Java Island, and is expected to sign a memorandum with the Indonesian government on Thursday at the earliest, the source said.*
The study will look into costs and passenger demand, and ways to secure funding for the roughly 150-kilometer route connecting the Indonesian capital Jakarta to Bandung, the source said.
JICA will likely consider the prospect of operating an additional route from Bandung to Surabaya in eastern Java.
With Indonesia and other Asian nations keen to build high-speed railway links, the business opportunity for Japan is large as the combined potential railway routes will surpass 8,000 km, far larger than Japan's bullet train network covering 2,400 km, industry watchers said.
In 2011, the Indonesian government announced its vision to create a high-speed rail linking Jakarta and Surabaya, a center of commerce, as part of efforts to stimulate the country's economy.
Traveling at a maximum speed of 300 km per hour, the projected rail link would transport people over an estimated 730-km stretch in about three hours.



>


----------



## adolph (Dec 12, 2011)

a red-blue CC201(GE U18C) hauled Penataran Train bound for Blitar has just departed Wonokromo station, Surabaya


----------



## matarmaja (Oct 8, 2013)

Gaya Baru Malam Selatan Economy Train passing Sepanjang Railway Station


----------



## BugsBuster (Jun 2, 2013)

*The construction of Double-double track (Quad Track) :nuts: from Manggarai to Cikarang progress:

*

Uploaded with ImageShack.com

*Note: the green lines on the map are Jabodetabek Commuter Rail Network

*

*The concrete poles for overhead wires is ready:

*









*Source: Agsan Dwipawikrama @semboyan35.com

*










*Source: Dimas Bilal @semboyan35.com*





The lines are Quad-tracked because the line is also serving both intercity and freight trains from the eastern part of Java, causing frequent delay to the commuter train service. The quad-track railway will ensure that commuter trains have its own dedicated railway line, separated from both intercity and freight trains.



The government have said that if this line is going to be congested again in the near future, it will be hexa-tracked or even octo-tracked :nuts::nuts::nuts:

Sent from my GT-S5282 using Tapatalk


----------



## bagus70 (Dec 8, 2011)

Some scenic photoshoots taken at Sumari area, near Gresik. It takes quite an effort to visit the place, as it is rather isolated and barely accessible by car.

Cepu Express returning back to Cepu from Surabaya.










It is number one in formality, but this train is never become the most popular train in Indonesia: Argo Bromo Anggrek.










Parcel train passing through scenic countryside.


----------



## shranethomas (Feb 19, 2009)

I really admire Indonesia's railway system, wow! Greetings from the Philippines.


----------



## bagus70 (Dec 8, 2011)

shranethomas said:


> I really admire Indonesia's railway system, wow! Greetings from the Philippines.


Thanks for your appreciation  :cheers:


----------



## tuckerbox (Oct 15, 2007)

You take good Photos bagus. Is that the new Double Track Section?


----------



## bagus70 (Dec 8, 2011)

Yes it is the new double track section. Part of Jakarta-Surabaya double track megaproject.


----------



## TinyMusic (Nov 2, 2013)

bagus70 said:


> Yes it is the new double track section. Part of Jakarta-Surabaya double track megaproject.


How is it a megaproject? I would consider a full double-tracking and electrification of the current network as at least a megaproject. Even airports and other railway projects cost more than double tracking (less than a billion dollars -> 838 million).


----------



## bagus70 (Dec 8, 2011)

^^ Considering that the track is built in a rather "primitive method", it could be called "megaproject" 

Actually 1/3 of the distance is already double tracked. The longest being Jakarta-Cirebon stretch. Parts of the track between Tegal and Pekalongan have also been double tracked.


----------



## TinyMusic (Nov 2, 2013)

bagus70 said:


> ^^ Considering that the track is built in a rather "primitive method", it could be called "megaproject"
> 
> Actually 1/3 of the distance is already double tracked. The longest being Jakarta-Cirebon stretch. Parts of the track between Tegal and Pekalongan have also been double tracked.


Why wasn't it double-tracked in the beginning?


----------



## bagus70 (Dec 8, 2011)

TinyMusic said:


> Why wasn't it double-tracked in the beginning?


Because they were once belonged to several different companies, with different business strategies. Even the line on Javanese North Coast wasn't connected before 1940.
But during Japanese occupation, it was all amalgamated.
Still, up until 1980s the demand for double tracking still haven't existed due to low traffic. The demand arose in 1990s.


----------



## adolph (Dec 12, 2011)

an express train bound for surabaya about to depart malang station
























inside the third class coach..all the coaches are air conditioned


----------



## bagus70 (Dec 8, 2011)

Another photo of Penataran Express train. This train running on Surabaya-Malang corridor.


----------



## TinyMusic (Nov 2, 2013)

I wonder, are there long-distance night trains in Indonesia? If so, are there sleepers?


----------



## bagus70 (Dec 8, 2011)

^^ But you're an Indonesian! How come you don't understand?


----------



## BugsBuster (Jun 2, 2013)

I think TinyMusic is not Indonesian

Sent from my GT-S7270 using Tapatalk


----------



## TinyMusic (Nov 2, 2013)

BugsBuster said:


> I think TinyMusic is not Indonesian


I happen to be one but I'm not an expert on the railway system there. I don't live there currently.



bagus70 said:


> But you're an Indonesian! How come you don't understand?


Not all Indonesians know about the railway system you know. Ask someone outside Java and it is likely that they don't know the names for any of the railway services that runs between cities or maybe even don't know which specific towns the railway lines go through.

But maybe I should've looked at sources beforehand:


seat61 said:


> There are no sleepers on the overnight trains, unfortunately, only reclining seats.


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

adolph said:


> an express train from malang bound for surabaya
> 
> 
> 
> ...


as usual in Indonesia, don't see it from the exterior :lol:


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

KRDI Madiun Jaya (Relasi Madiun - Solo - Jogjakarta) / 11 Mei 2014


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

KRDI Madiun Jaya (Relasi Madiun - Solo - Jogjakarta) / 11 Mei 2014


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

Sri Tanjung Train (Banyuwangi - Yogyakarta) / 21 May, 2014


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...matra-track-doubling-project.html?channel=540
> 
> *Work starts on Sumatra track-doubling project*
> Friday, May 23, 2014
> ...


----------



## D664 (Dec 17, 2013)

My efforts from 2011: https://www.flickr.com/photos/youthwith/sets/72157626161396863/


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...e-track-completed-in-sumatra.html?channel=542
> 
> *New stations and double-track completed in Sumatra*
> Tuesday, June 10, 2014
> ...


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

> *Tanjung Priok rail link mooted*
> 
> Jakarta: State-Owned Enterprises Minister Dahlan Iskan has urged railway company PT Kereta Api Indonesia (KAI) to build a link between Tanjung Priok Port and Tanjung Priok Station.
> "This is similar to [Jakarta acting governor] Ahok's idea on how we can have trains at the port to transport containers from the port," Dahlan said in Jakarta on Thursday after a weekly meeting with state-owned firms' CEOs as quoted by Antara news agency.
> ...


http://seashipnews.com/News/Tanjung-Priok-rail-link-mooted/3w3c2286.html


----------



## Ivand_killjoyz (Dec 10, 2011)

south sumatera coal train 










bukit serelo train ( KPT - LLG ) from keramasan bridge , palembang SS










KD sriwijaya , kertapati palembang , SS


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

*Imperial and Priority class* just launched a month ago



AceN said:


> *Imperial & Priority Class PT. KA*





> http://www.kereta-api.co.id/?_it8tnz=Mg==&_8dnts=ZGV0YWls&_4zph=MTA=&_24nd=MzUz


Cheers


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...ulawesi-railway-construction.html?channel=542
> 
> *Indonesia launches Sulawesi railway construction*
> Thursday, August 14, 2014
> ...


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

David-80 said:


> *Imperial and Priority class* just launched a month ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is very cozy train Mod


----------



## d'sulovyo (Dec 3, 2008)

I'ts funny they find the way to turn the seat facing those wide window


----------



## d'sulovyo (Dec 3, 2008)

-deleted-


----------



## d'sulovyo (Dec 3, 2008)

Repost from Indonesian Railways & Stations thread. 
Some spots in Tumiyang, Karang Tengah, Central Java. 
*KA. Argo Lawu*(left) bound for Jakarta vs *KA. Fajar Utama*(right) bound for Yogyakarta



Jaka jack said:


> pertemuan fajar utama dan argo lawu di tumiyang, karang tengah





Jaka jack said:


> pertemuan fajar utama dan argo lawu di tumiyang, karang tengah





Jaka jack said:


> pertemuan fajar utama dan argo lawu di tumiyang, karang tengah


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

Cirebon Station, 



AceN said:


> *Chasing Light
> *
> 
> Chasing Light by acencen, on Flickr
> ...





Toto Boerham said:


> *14-01-2014..KEJAKSAAN..*
> 
> KA CIREMAI Cirebon-Bandung departure 12.30 ..


----------



## d'sulovyo (Dec 3, 2008)

Cirebon. The most improved station in last few years. love the neat and clean super long platforms.


----------



## agung.rosana (Jan 22, 2014)

*Nice picture*

Nice picture, especially in Cirebon. Thank


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

was passing...


Was Passing... by anantohermawan1988, on Flickr


----------



## d'sulovyo (Dec 3, 2008)

double post.


----------



## gazart (Jun 3, 2015)

*) http://finance.detik.com/read/2015/...dia-detil-proyek-kereta-cepat-jakarta-bandung


----------



## gazart (Jun 3, 2015)

*Surabaya became the HSR Factory Location*
Friday, 16/10/2015 16:12 WIB

*Jakarta, Indonesia CNN* - Company consortium of State-Owned Enterprises (SOEs), PT Pilar Sinergi BUMN Indonesia (PSBI), is preparing the construction of an assembly plant (rolling stock) highspeed railway (HSR), which is likely to do in Surabaya , This was done as a follow-up development projects HSR route Jakarta-Bandung.

"This Sunday (18/10), we will go to Surabaya to see there might be a suitable location for the assembly plant," said the Special Staff of the Minister of State Enterprises Sahala Lumban Gaol after attending the signing of a joint venture between PT Pilar Sinergi BUMN Indonesia (PSBI) and China Railway International Co. Ltd. (CRC) at the Hotel Pullman Jakarta on Friday (16/10)....

In addition to the assembly of HSR rolling stock, the plant will also be prepared for the construction of light rail cars (Light Rail Transit / LRT) and Mass Rapid Transit (MRT)....

*) read more : http://www.cnnindonesia.com/ekonomi...ertimbangkan-jadi-lokasi-pabrik-kereta-cepat/


----------



## hamstergogogo (Jul 30, 2010)

SamuraiBlue said:


> How about this.
> 
> China Has Used Prison Labor in Africa
> 
> ...


this is beyond sour grapes hno:

if we want to dig through real history other than googling these unverified stories, we have mitsubishi slave labor and more, but why should we? shouldn't we stay on topic?!


----------



## hamstergogogo (Jul 30, 2010)

gazart said:


> *Surabaya became the HSR Factory Location*
> Friday, 16/10/2015 16:12 WIB
> 
> *Jakarta, Indonesia CNN* - Company consortium of State-Owned Enterprises (SOEs), PT Pilar Sinergi BUMN Indonesia (PSBI), is preparing the construction of an assembly plant (rolling stock) highspeed railway (HSR), which is likely to do in Surabaya , This was done as a follow-up development projects HSR route Jakarta-Bandung.
> ...


wondering what trainsets will be used and how much tech transfer will be involved


----------



## ErwinFCG (Oct 12, 2008)

ErwinFCG said:


> It would be useful if there would be an integration with the MRT (e.g. at Kota station, or even better at Sudirman/Dukuh Atas with a direct transfer to the new airport railway), or perhaps with the LRT lines (at Cawang?). In the current situation I think it would be good if both in Jakarta and Bandung there would be city stations (e.g. Sudirman and Stasiun Hall), and on the outskirts integrated park-and-ride facilities near toll roads (e.g. Bekasi and Padalarang). Between Bekasi and Padalarang the train could go fast and without stops (or is there a stop planned in Purwakarta), while into both cities the train would be slower, but at least provide connections to the urban transport systems.


Just quoting myself, because I see in gazart's image there is an answer now.

It seems that the choice for four stations is more or less in line with my thoughts above, with two 'city stations' and two 'suburban P+R stations'. *Halim* as the city station in Jakarta, with connection to the airport-to-airport train as well as the LRT lines. *Karawang* as the suburban station with park-and-ride facility, near the toll road, just a bit more to the east than Bekasi. *Walini* (I assume by this they mean the new development in Cikalong Wetan, Bandung Barat) is also along the toll road, a bit north of Padalarang. The most confusing to me is *Gedebage* as this is almost 20 kilometres east of Bandung's city centre. To take the HSR to Bandung would thus mean either getting off at Walini and travelling 40 km further, or getting off at Gedebage and backtracking 20 km.

I do understand that Bandung's government wants to develop the Gedebage area, but a station a bit closer to the city centre would perhaps make sense? As I assume the HSR will between Walini and Gedebage follow the route of the toll road, a station around Pasir Koja or Kopo seems sensible to me. I would also like to hear others' opinions .


----------



## Crazy Dude (Jan 31, 2012)

^^ I already created this *INDONESIA | High Speed Rail *  thread. 

Kindly post there for further discussion about the topic.


----------



## gazart (Jun 3, 2015)

*November, President Inaugurates Railway 16 Km in South Sulawesi*
Selasa, 20 Oktober 2015 16:57 WITA










*POJOKSULSEL.com, MAKASSAR* – President of the Republic of Indonesia Joko Widodo (Jokowi) is scheduled to inaugurate the construction start of the project construction of railway lines Trans Sulawesi, Makassar-Pare Pare lines in mid-November. The inauguration was as a marker of the start of the first railway project in South Sulawesi (Sulawesi).

South Sulawesi Deputy Governor Agus Arifin Nu'mang said it is finalizing the preparation of the initial pembantalan the railway line. Including the installation of rails along tens of kilometers (km), which previously hindered the process of making the track by the President Jokowi.

Agus Arifin Nu'mang admitted, this time, his focus for the installation of railway tracks along the 16 kilometers in Barru. He said he was optimistic the railway construction to be completed before the scheduled arrival of the president, ie in mid-November.

"We've genjot the process to date. And it has been running smoothly. Inshallah be completed before Mr. President comes, "said Agus Arifin Nu'mang in South Sulawesi Governor's Office, Tuesday (10/20/2015).

Meanwhile, in order to accelerate the process of land acquisition, Agus Arifin Nu'mang has formed a team of acceleration of the Trans Sulawesi railway projects spread over several districts / cities...

*READ:

Jokowi Want to Come, Railways in South Sulawesi Accelerated

2,400 rail from China arrive in Makassar. this certainty.*

*) read more : http://sulsel.pojoksatu.id/read/201...kowi-resmikan-rel-kereta-api-16-km-di-sulsel/


----------



## gazart (Jun 3, 2015)

*POJOKSULSEL.com, BARRU* – The railway line built Makassar-Pare Pare in South Sulawesi was the fastest in Indonesia.

Train in Java and Sumatra, the speed is only 120 km/h. While the train in South Sulawesi can reach 200 km/h.

Railroads to be built in South Sulawesi has been the international standard. Railroad tracks are imported from China and Japan.


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

SamuraiBlue said:


> How about this.
> 
> China Has Used Prison Labor in Africa
> 
> ...


Hahahahaha, and you believed that? If there is any shard of truth in that novel other Western media would have had a field with it. I suggest using common sense to think this over again, why would you want to transport, house, feed, supervise, guard, train, thousands of convicts overseas to work on projects, when you have almost unlimited and close to free local labor pool? If the government want to make money with convicts it's so much easier to just have them make Christmas lights in China. 

Instead of making nonsense claims like that, I think Indonesia should be grateful someone is investing in their infrastructure.


----------



## gazart (Jun 3, 2015)

*INKA Offer locomotive made in Madiun Abroad*
28/10/2015 | 13:38 WIB










J*akarta* - PT Industri Kereta Api (INKA) exploring the sale of locomotives CC 300 production abroad. Train manufacturers based in Madiun in East Java is targeting markets in Myanmar to Bangladesh.

The reason, INKA has yet to obtain the latest order in the country so it should look for markets outside Indonesia.

"Until now there is no longer the order of locomotives CC300. We are exploring and offering the locomotive to countries such as Bangladesh and Myanmar. They've showed kebermintanan terhadal locomotive INKA," said Production Director INKA Hendy Hendratno Adji to detikFinance, Wednesday (28/10 / 2015).

Until now, new INKA sell 5 units of locomotives CC300 to the Ministry of Transport (MoT). Noted, the Ministry of Transportation as the first buyer from Indonesia locomotive engineer's work.

After the last purchase in 2012, INKA practically not produce locomotives back their production because of slack domestic orders.

"In 2011 receives an order from the Ministry of Transportation to produce 3 units of locomotives draft INKA. Then in 2012 makes 2 unit locomotive with some refinement of the previous product," he said.

Meanwhile, PT Kereta Api Indonesia (KAI) said he did not know if INKA has had the ability to produce locomotive. For the most recent locomotive procurement of 150 units, KAI purchase of an American locomotive manufacturers, General Electric (GE).
GE managed to be the winner in an open international tender process. Now, locomotive orders KAI has started to arrive.

"All based beauty contest or open auction. We invite vendors around the world. There were from Canada, including GE of the United States. They are the presentation, and then based on the presentation and assessment by a team of the GE was considered the most appropriate to the needs of PT KAI," said VP of Corporate Communication KAI, Agus Komarudin.

*) *) http://finance.detik.com/read/2015/...arkan-lokomotif-made-in-madiun-ke-luar-negeri


----------



## gazart (Jun 3, 2015)

*Divre III Medan | North Sumatera | Reactivation Track Binjai - Besitang*



rahul medan said:


> Izin nampilin ya bang
> 
> sumber: Divre 1 Railfans
> 1. Tumpukan Ballast yang siap disebar di Emplasemen Stasiun Tanjung Pura © Divre 1 Railfans
> ...


----------



## gazart (Jun 3, 2015)

*Update | South Celebes, Trans Sulawesi Railway*

Progress installing rails and bearings.









_Twitter : @AdiMuammar_


----------



## gazart (Jun 3, 2015)

*Tracklaying starts on Sulawesi railway*

*INDONESIA *: The first track has been laid on the island of Sulawesi to mark the start of railway fit-out on the 145 km standard gauge route being built from provincial capital Makassar to the port of Pare Pare.

The start of tracklaying at Lalabata in Barru regency on November 13 was celebrated with a ceremony attended by South Sulawesi Governor Syahrul Yasin Limpo and Hermanto Dwiatmoko, Director-General for Railways at the Transport Ministry. Initially just 25 m of track is in place, but Dwiatmoko suggested that around 16 km could be completed by the end of this year.

Sulawesi has no railways at present, but it possesses considerable mineral reserves. It is envisaged that the railway would be used by both passengers and freight, providing a ‘modern rail service’ from 2019, according to Dwiatmoko.

The line will serve the regencies of Makassar, Maros, Pangkajene, Barru and Pare Pare, with 25 stations. A 30 km section of the line has been funded by South Sulawesi province, with the rest being paid for by the national government. The overall budget is 970bn rupiah, including 200bn rupiah for land acquisition, which is still ongoing, and allocations for importing track and components from Japan.

Yasin Limpo told guests that the development of local staff and skills would be essential to the commissioning and operation of the railway, adding that 100 young people from the island had already been selected to attend national railway PT KAI’s training academy in Madiun.

The government’s plans envisage that the Makassar – Pare Pare line would be the first of a larger trans-Sulawesi network.

*) http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...w/tracklaying-starts-on-sulawesi-railway.html


----------



## gazart (Jun 3, 2015)

*President to keep tabs on development projects` progress*
Friday, 20 November 2015 | 10:19 WIB 










_Penajam, E Kalimantan (ANTARA News)_ - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) has expressed his intention to keep tabs on the progress in the implementation of a number of strategic projects in the East Kalimantan province four months after the groundbreaking ceremony.

"After the groundbreaking, the projects must be started, and I will observe the project four months following the groundbreaking," the President said after launching a number of strategic projects in the Buluminung village, Penajam Paser Utara district on Thursday.

"I have rechecked the toll road construction in Samarinda, Balikpapan, which has already been stalled for three years, due to the matter of land conflicts," Jokowi said.

"I should set a target if I want to do a project. I did it when I checked the railway construction project. So it is not merely the groundbreaking," the president explained.

According to him, many groundbreaking ceremonies are for development projects in the Penajam Paser Utara district.

"Thus, anyone responsible for the projects, either the governor or regents should be careful, as I will recheck them more than once," Jokowi asserted.

*The projects launched are located in North Penajam Paser and include groundbreaking for the Balang Island Long Bridge, groundbreaking for the Borneo railway construction, the groundbreaking for the National Marine Science and Tecnopark, groundbreaking for the Benoa Taka Harbour in North Penajam Paser and groundbreaking for an advanced project on the Balikpapan-Samarinda toll way.

"These groundbreaking projects should begin, I will check the projects progress in the next three to four months," the President said. 

The 804 meter-long Balang Island Long Bridge project is funded from the state budget with Rp1.33 trillion and is projected to be completed by 2019.

The Borneo Railway development and the Tecnopark projects have attracted investment from Russian companies amounting to Rp72 trillion.

The 900 kilometer-long Borneo Railway is collaboration with the Russian Railways is targeted to be completed in five years.

Borneo Railway consists of two lines, the first track is for Kutai Barat to the Buluhminum industrial areas in Balikpapan and the second track is from Kutai Kertanegara to KEK Batua Trans South Kalimantan.

While the National Marine Science and Tecnopark project is being carried out in cooperation with Russia, the Republic of Tatarstans project is worth of US$8 million for fast patrol ships, US$10 million Pellets Factory plant, US$30 million Fiber Glass Pipe plant, US$5 million Biomass plant, US$400 million refinery, US$1 billion service center, US$300 million solar panel project, US$4 million Brown coal upgrade, US$17 million coal storage and US$20 million for a building materials plant.*

The Benoa Taka Port project is located in North Penajam Paser and will cost about US$2.5 billion.

While the advanced project of the 99.22 kilometers Balikpapan-Samarinda toll way has been running from January 12, 2011, it has an investment value of Rp14.9 trillion.

*) http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/101585/president-to-keep-tabs-on-development-projects-progress


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

*Airport Railink Station in Medan, South Sumatra :*


rahul medan said:


> 20151107172913 by rahul549, on Flickr
> 
> 20151107172908 by rahul549, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## atmapgnew (Jan 11, 2014)

^^ Me thought *Medan* is in North Sumatra province ???


----------



## d'sulovyo (Dec 3, 2008)

^^ yep. It's supposed to be North Sumatra


----------



## gazart (Jun 3, 2015)

*PT INKA Make Train costs Rp 700 Billion Orders of Bangladesh*
Friday, November 20, 2015










PT Industri Kereta Api (Persero) in Madiun, East Java, was working 150 passenger trains were ordered government of Bangladesh. Train procurement contract with a value of approximately USD 700 billion that has been obtained by PT INKA after winning a tender that also followed the company CNR Tangshan and CSR Nanjing Puzhen of China and India Rites of India in 2006.

It was revealed by Yunendar Aryo Handoko, Director of commercial and Industrial Railway Technology PT (Persero), on the sidelines of receiving the visit of Bangladesh's Ministry of Railways (Ministry of Bangladesh Railways), PT INKA Madiun, Friday, November 20, 2015.

Yunendar Express, visit the Ministry of Bangladesh Railways in order to see the development of a train-making their messages. "They are also checking the train components we use," said Yunendar.

"Multi-year procurement system in 2015 until 2016," said Public Relations of PT INKA (Persero) Fathor Rosid, Friday, November 20, 2015.

Since January 2015, according to Rosid, PT INKA began producing passenger train wagon orders from Bangladesh. The type produced was meter gauge (MG) of 100 units and 50 boards gauge (BG). According Rosid, both types of trains that have some differences, one of which width or distance rail tracks that will be used. Type MG will be used on the rail with a width of 1,000 millimeters, while BG on the rails with a width of 1,676 millimeters.

In addition, the passenger capacity to train as much as 55-60 MG-type seats, well air-air conditioned (AC) or not. While type BG has a capacity of 90 seats is good for facilities that have air conditioning or not. Senior Manager of PT INKA Cholik Mochamad Zamzam said it has been working on the trains were booked Bangladesh since January 2015. As planned, 15 sets of land transport modes that begin shipping in January next year.

"Eleven train type passenger trains without air-conditioning, two trains eating, one train station, and one non-AC sleeper train," said Cholik.

According Cholik, delivery of 15 trains in early 2015 has begun to be prepared by PT INKA. One of the efforts to bring the Bangladesh Ministry of Railways and Bangladesh Railways. Their visit to see the production of PT INKA has been going twice, first in January and Friday, November 20, 2015.

Besides Bangladesh, some countries have been ordered trains made by PT INKA is Malaysia, Thailand, Singapore and Australia. "For Bangladesh, this is his second booking. In 2006, Bangladesh ever ordered 50 trains BG, "said Yunendar. Today PT INKA currently working train 44 orders of PT KAI. "While working on orders of PT KAI, which is now 20 percent progress. Schedule, before Lebaran 2016, will be operational, "said Yunendar without mentioning the value of a contract with PT KAI.

- http://bisnis.tempo.co/read/news/20...garap-kereta-rp-700-miliar-pesanan-bangladesh
- http://bisnis.news.viva.co.id/news/...atan-indonesia-bakal--mengular--di-bangladesh


----------



## gowallstmichael (Jun 15, 2015)

SamuraiBlue said:


> How about this.
> 
> China Has Used Prison Labor in Africa
> 
> ...





> It shows CCP has been doing it for more then 20 years since the other article is dated 2013.
> Do you think they will change habits that had been going on for that long, I don't think so.


Did you visit China through 1991 and 2013? If not ,your words will only make others think you are fully brainwashed by western medias.
And, is there any piece of news about China on Japanese medias positive?
Anyway,Japanese always feel jealous of development of China.


----------



## gazart (Jun 3, 2015)

*Update Trans Sulawesi Railway*





































_photo by Iyos_



















_photo by Antara_










*Video*


----------



## APJ2000 (Sep 4, 2015)

*Today Jakarta-Bandung HSR Grounbreaking Ceremony.*


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

^^ hope the project will be completed soon


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

Freight Train Rail from Jakarta International Container Terminal :cheers:


















Instagram @ptkapm

Aerial view:










IG @binamarga.pupr


----------



## gazart (Jun 3, 2015)

*Jakarta International Container Terminal*


----------



## gazart (Jun 3, 2015)

*Plan of railway network development in Java Island up to the year 2035*


















​


----------



## The Polwoman (Feb 21, 2016)

*Electrification*

I was actually wondering what is the current state of plans for electric railways and trains troughout Indonesia:

The first question: the KRL has Maja as a terminus, but as I found out on Google Streetview there is electrification up to Rangkasbitung, Banten. Will the KRL be expanded to there or will there be other trains?

Are there other cities and regions planning electrification of railway lines and are there national plans for that (besides the HST of course)?


----------



## gazart (Jun 3, 2015)

*150 Train Made in PT INKA Export to Bangladesh*
Jumat, 1 April 2016 | 01:38 WIB








*SURABAYA, KOMPAS.com* - A total of 150 train passengers in exports to Bangladesh through the Port of Tanjung Perak, Surabaya, Thursday (31/03/2016). Delivery of passenger trains was expected to be completed by the end of August 2016.

Passenger train was made by PT Industri Kereta Api (INKA) Madiun. SOE was winning the tender for the procurement of passenger trains worth 73 million USD in Bangladesh.

"Today is the first stage of the export of 15 units," said Senior Manager of Public Relations of PT Inka Madiun Protocol Kholik Muhammad.

The export to Bangladesh is the umpteenth time by PT IINKA abroad. Since 2004, PT INKA has been exported to the Philippines, Thailand, Australia, Malaysia, and Singapore. In addition to passenger trains, PT INKA also export freight cars and flat wagons.

_read more : http://regional.kompas.com/read/2016/04/01/01382361/150.Gerbong.Kereta.Api.Buatan.PT.Inka.Diekspor.ke.Bangladesh_


----------



## gazart (Jun 3, 2015)

_photo source: https://www.facebook.com/tommo.toms_


----------



## ratrian (Apr 1, 2016)

gazart said:


> *Update Trans Sulawesi Railway*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 it looks like they use standard gauge railway instead of the narrow (commonly used in Java).


----------



## k.k.jetcar (Jul 17, 2008)

ratrian said:


> it looks like they use standard gauge railway instead of the narrow (commonly used in Java).


Yes. The following is most likely the reason (quote):


> *Sulawesi has no railways at present, but it possesses considerable mineral reserves.* It is envisaged that the railway would be used by both passengers and freight, providing a ‘modern rail service’ from 2019, according to Dwiatmoko.
> 
> The line will serve the regencies of Makassar, Maros, Pangkajene, Barru and Pare Pare, with 25 stations. A 30 km section of the line has been funded by South Sulawesi province, with the rest being paid for by the national government. The overall budget is 970bn rupiah, including 200bn rupiah for land acquisition, which is still ongoing, and allocations for importing track and components from Japan.


http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...w/tracklaying-starts-on-sulawesi-railway.html

If you are building in a region with no preexisting railways (and hence no need for interchange), building to standard gauge is probably the most cost effective, especially if your primary hauling product is minerals.


----------



## The Polwoman (Feb 21, 2016)

^^
It mostly enables a bigger loading gauge for freight without severe implications in mostly speed. And it can make passenger trains faster too if planned wisely. Wouldn't surprise me if passenger trains eventually will go beyond 120km/h in maximum speed, which is the ultimate maximum on Java afaik. And that makes railway transport attractive too, though I hope it is more than just one mere return-trip per day for passengers (though I know passengers are just the second reason) so offering a good alternative to road transport. And of course there seems to be not any chance to connect it to Java or Sumatra, so the choice for 1435mm is a wise one, even with all the mountains further northeast.


----------



## gazart (Jun 3, 2015)

Reactivation of inactive track: Muara Kalaban - Padang Sibusuk beside Jalan Lintas Sumatera (Muara Kalaban - Kiliranjao).
Source: Afrial.


----------



## gazart (Jun 3, 2015)

*Kemenhub: Jokowi Development Targets Railroad Throughout 3200 Km*
Monday, 02/05/2016 12:38 WIB

*Jakarta* - The administration of President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) has a big target to build 3,200 km of railway lines in the whole Indonesia within five years of his reign. As a consequence, it takes a lot of skilled labor as a railway operator and regulator.

"The number of railway construction along 3200 km, the current number of skilled workforce we are very limited. Workers only 500 in the Director General of Railways, and operators there are about 20,000 people," said Director General of Railways, Ministry of Transportation, Herman Dwiatmoko (2/4/2016)....

_read more: http://finance.detik.com/read/2016/...mbangunan-3200-km-jalur-kereta?f991104topnews_


----------



## gazart (Jun 3, 2015)

May 25, 2016 2:00 pm JST
*Indonesia to ask Japan to build trans-Java railway*

*JAKARTA* -- Indonesia will ask Japan to contribute to a trans-Java railway that promises to more than halve the 10-hour travel time between the country's capital and Surabaya, its second largest city, according to Indonesian government officials.

Construction of the 750km railway is estimated to cost around 200 billion yen ($1.81 billion).

Japan intends to provide a long-term, low-interest yen loan, with expectations that Indonesia will use Japanese exports for the project, Japanese government officials said.

Indonesia's plan to seek Japanese cooperation was revealed to The Nikkei by Transportation Minister Ignasius Jonan and other government leaders. President Joko Widodo will explain the project to Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe when he visits Japan during the Ise-Shima summit on Thursday and Friday, they said.

The leaders of seven major industrialized powers will be meeting in Ise-Shima, southeast of Osaka. Indonesia is not a Group of Seven nation.

Jakarta wants to conclude a contract with Japan by the end of this year, begin construction next year and get trains rolling by 2019, the government officials said.

Japan is pushing for a threefold increase in its infrastructure exports to 30 trillion yen by 2020, up from 2010 levels. It sees the rest of Asia as a prime customer.

Widodo wants to get infrastructure development plans that have fallen behind back on schedule and likes Japan Inc.'s track record of completing projects on time.

The trans-Java rail would account for about a quarter of the 3,200km of track the administration plans to complete by 2019.

The Indonesia government is also planning a new port in Patimban, Java, on the outskirts of Jakarta, close to an industrial park that has a large Japanese presence.

_source: http://asia.nikkei.com/Politics-Eco...esia-to-ask-Japan-to-build-trans-Java-railway_


----------



## gazart (Jun 3, 2015)

Kamis, 26 Mei 2016, 11:17 WIB
*Railroad crossings piece Jakarta-Surabaya will be Removed*

*REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, JAKARTA* -- Railroad crossings along the Jakarta-Surabaya will soon be eliminated and replaced with an underpass and overpass. This will be done in line with the revitalization of the Jakarta-Surabaya train line that the project will be done by the Japanese.

"The government wants Jakarta-Surabaya is faster. The question now is penyebrangannya still all on the road surface, so that if there is a train passing by, car dismissed," said Chief Cabinet Secretary Pramono Agung at Halim Perdanakusuma Airport in Jakarta, Thursday (26/5).

Related railways, Pramono said that the existing infrastructure is still using the old technology. In fact, the railway technology has been growing rapidly.

Therefore, the railway along the Jakarta-Surabaya will also be revitalized so as to enable trains to run faster. Not only that, Pramono said that the train to the track will also be replaced with new ones.

Unlike the High Speed ​​Train Jakarta-Bandung which will have a speed of 300 kilometers per hour, Jakarta-Surabaya railway line will only have a moderate pace.

_source: http://republika.co.id/berita/nasio...bidang-jalur-jakartasurabaya-akan-dihilangkan_


----------



## gazart (Jun 3, 2015)

*Profile Double Track Project | Prabumulih - Kertapati *
Balai Teknik Perkeretaapian Wilayah Sumatera Selatan TA 2015






*Reactivation West Sumatera Railway Track | Ombilin, Solok*



ARTALENT_art said:


> *Perkerjaan Penggantian Rel dan Bantalan Kereta Api di Ombilin Solok*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ARTALENT_art said:


> *Ombilin*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ARTALENT_art said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Polwoman (Feb 21, 2016)

There is good news, bad news and there are observations...

*To start with the good news: Manggarai station!*
http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...a-govt-build-two-story-manggarai-station.html

This will imo greatly increase capacity on this strategically located railway station (with branches to Bekasi and Bogor splitting to the south while branches to Gambir/Kota and Tanah Abang/SHIA (future) also split. Sufficient space also for intercity trains seems to me, with 20 tracks being planned this will be a much more efficient place for a terminus for all intercity trains rather than the sprawl of today.

*The bad news: postponements of other railway projects on Java:*
http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2016/06/13/java-railway-projects-postponed-amid-budget-cuts.html
There is not enough money to do both projects on and outside Java at once. I understand however that priority is given to regions that do not have trains at all despite the dire need on Java, however this mostly involves double track between Bandung and Surabaya, it does barely affect other projects.

*The observations I did:*
Past Sunday I went with Argo Bromo Anggrek, after the slow start between Gambir and Manggarai (that slow viaduct increases my hope for Manggarai development!) the double-double (four) track railway became visible. The two new tracks however were laid for a big portion up to Bekasi, but a lot of gaps were visible, where homes still stood on the traject, most likely a consequence of horrible aquisition progress. The rest of the two new tracks fell into disrepair, were overgrown by bushes and trees while mattresses are being dried upon the mostly bumpy (prolapsed?) rails!


----------



## gazart (Jun 3, 2015)

*RZD signs Indonesian co-operation accord*

*INDONESIA:* Meeting in Moscow on June 7, Russian Railways President Oleg Belozerov and the President of Indonesian Railways Ed Sukimoro signed a memorandum of understanding to strengthen co-operation between the two railways.

As well as the construction of the new lines, the framework agreement covers joint participation in infrastructure and logistics projects, private and foreign investment schemes and co-operation in scientific and technical research projects, including the development of standards and training activities.

Belozerov said RZD ‘would like to combine our capabilities, as we understand that we can use our potential in several areas’. Sukimoro said PT KAI was interested developing a rail-served logistics network in Indonesia with RZD’s support. A new working group is to be stablished to identify ‘areas of mutually beneficial co-operation’.

RZD has been working with PT KAI since 2010, and an MOU for the construction of a freight railway in Borneo was signed in February 2012. The co-operation was intensified in 2014 when a Romberg-Sersa-RZDstroy joint venture conducted a technical audit for this 192 km line, which will be mainly used to carry coal from mines in the centre of the island to ports on the east coast. Construction is now expected to start later this year.

_http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/single-view/view/rzd-signs-indonesian-co-operation-accord.html_


----------



## gazart (Jun 3, 2015)

*Update Double Track Project | Purwokerto - Kebasen*










The journey begins from the stations of Purwokerto. The condition of the construction progress still in the stage of Equalization of land and some have already given sub ballast.










The Pasirmuncang bridge was almost completed and the work of leveling the land continues.










Enter the Notog station. Approximately 500 metres after the stations Notog straight railbad development moved to the West leads to the creation of a new tunnel area. In the distance loomed heavy equipment to make a new tunnel.










Along the way before entering the tunnel of Notog there is no double track construction progress due to the prospective new track will be made a new tunnel that will penetrate the hills are on the West side. Development activities start there again after the bridge Musi.










On the East side before leveling phase were Kebasen tunnel ground.
And after coming out of the tunnel before entering the stations/Kebasen appears from kejahuan heavy equipment leveling the ground to do spring track for new Kebasen new tunnel.










_see more: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1665169&page=118_​


----------



## embassyofaudrey (Feb 23, 2012)

*PT.INKA*
*New Concept Economy Class and LRT*


----------



## @theta (Jun 13, 2016)

The Polman said:


> They look more than just pretty decent, and that roof finally seems to go over into the wall smoothly like in other modern railway industries as well (or at least in Europe, this could have been a European train if it weren't for the 1067mm gauge). One thing on my mind is however the difference with Eksekutif, it seems to diminish somehow? But this is a giant leap forward with how I met the Indonesian Ekonomi train for the first time in 2011! :cheers:


The new economy class is the downgraed version of the executive class. While on executive there's only 50 seats (and some train also have 48 seats), on this new economy there's 80 seat (Difable version 64 seat, as same as business). On executive, reading light and ambient lighting are available, while that isn't available on new economy. Then, on executive, the seats can be revolved and much decent legroom. While on economy the seats are fixed and the legroom as same as LCC.
Based on this information, on 2017, there will be 3 new version of medium and long haul trip. And, business will be phase-out by 2017. On this year, INKA (Indonesia's Train manufacturer) focusing on production of Executive and Economy class.
The old businnes class will be refurbished into Dining Car and Power Car.

BTW, this is the new executive seat (tray table are available. It is folded inside the armrest)


----------



## Crazy Dude (Jan 31, 2012)

Bandung LRT /Metro Kapsul (West Java) | 6 km – groundbreaking in Mei



Losbp said:


> Gambar jelasnya


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

That looks like PRT, and a new version at that.

Oh boy, here comes the proprietary issues.


----------



## @theta (Jun 13, 2016)

*Cimeta Bridge in West Bandung Regency, West Java.*
The bridge was built by the Dutch colonial government in the early 20th century, as the part of Cikampek-Bandung-Kroya line.


KA 21 Argo Parahyangan, Jembatan Cimeta by FajarMuhammad, di Flickr


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

From Medan, North Sumatra...









https://www.instagram.com/ap2_kualanamu/


----------



## gazart (Jun 3, 2015)

*NEW 2017, PREMIUM ECONOMIC CLASS TEST RUN*
No. KLB/KP 10201 Madiun - Cirebon (round-trip).









_credit: Ezra Agdanius_


















_credit: ‎Stefanus Setiar Sumarka‎_









_credit: https://www.instagram.com/p/BTYq26OglTz/_​


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

Very sleek coaches. Especially in image 2.


----------



## embassyofaudrey (Feb 23, 2012)

*Trainmaker PT INKA Eyes Tanzani Market*



> State-owned trainmaker PT Industri Kereta Api (INKA) has offered its products to Tanzania during a recent visit of the company’s executives to the East African country.
> 
> A PT INKA delegation led by general manager of overseas marketing and product development Bambang Kushendarto met with officials of Tanzania’s Public Works, Transportation and Communications Ministry, and representatives of Tanzania Railways Limited (TRL), in Dar es Salaam on May 17.
> 
> “This is expected to be the first step for PT INKA to explore the potential railway in Tanzania,” Bambang said in a statement received on Wednesday.


----------



## embassyofaudrey (Feb 23, 2012)

*Govt to Reactivate old railways across java island. * :cheers:









*Banten & West Java - 440 Km
East Java - 615 km 
Central Java - 585 km
*


----------



## embassyofaudrey (Feb 23, 2012)

*Trans Java - Double Track *












Sitoneizer said:


> jembatan serayu 2
> credit to Setya Aji‎





Yoga M Dewantara said:


> DSCN9727 (Copy) by Yoga Muhammad Dewantara, on Flickr
> 
> DSCN9741 (Copy) by Yoga Muhammad Dewantara, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## embassyofaudrey (Feb 23, 2012)

*Elevated Railway/Medan City/North Sumatera*



rahul medan said:


> Elevated Railways Progress
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Trans Sumatera/Batang Kuis Station - North Sumatera*



gazart said:


> *STASIUN BATANG KUIS, SUMATERA UTARA*


----------



## embassyofaudrey (Feb 23, 2012)

*Vintage, i just love it. :cheers:*


----------



## MPSCLFJRN (Apr 28, 2017)

Former Tokyo Metro Chiyoda Line 6000 series set 6132F on its second life debut in Indonesia. Taken by me @ University of Pancasila Station, South Jakarta, May 30th 2017​


----------



## embassyofaudrey (Feb 23, 2012)

Kualanamu Railink 
























*Railink Festival*


----------



## Crazy Dude (Jan 31, 2012)

*Govt. to allocate Rp 2.7t for Surabaya electric tram *
Surabaya, East Java | Fri, June 9, 2017 | 11:06 pm 












> The Surabaya administration in East Java has decided to restore its electric tram construction plan in this year's state budget (APBN).
> 
> Surabaya Mayor Tri Rismaharini said *the central government agreed to allocate Rp 2.7 trillion (US$203.1 million) from the state Sharia Sovereign Bonds (SBSN) and sukuk for the project, which is targeted to finish in 2019.*
> 
> ...


http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...ocate-rp-2-7t-for-surabaya-electric-tram.html

==========
_
Station area_










_Park and Ride_










_Surabaya tramway system under Dutch colonial_


----------



## Crazy Dude (Jan 31, 2012)

*Progress of Palembang's LRT Project Already 60% *
Palembang | Sun, June 11, 2017 | 10:11 am



> President Director of PT Waskita Karya Tbk M. Choliq said tha as of now, the progress of the light rail transit project in Palembang, South Sumatra, has already reached 60%.
> 
> With faster execution of the project, Choliq hopes the project can be completed on time as targetted by the government which is in June 2018.
> 
> ...


https://en.tempo.co/read/news/2017/03/19/056857490/Progress-of-Palembangs-LRT-Project-Already-60

==========

*Palembang LRT, South Sumatra*

Length : 24.5 km (elevated)
Stations : 13









































































@Paradyto


----------



## @theta (Jun 13, 2016)

The New *Premium Economy Class*

Passenger Car
Key Features : Reclining Seat, Ambiance Lighting, Reading light, 4 LED TV, GPS, Illuminated emergency path, Revisited lavatory

Argo Parahyangan, Premium Economy (D) - K3 0 17 25 by FajarMuhammad, di Flickr


Argo Parahyangan, Premium Economy (D) - K3 0 17 21 by FajarMuhammad, di Flickr


Lavatory - K3 0 17 29 by FajarMuhammad, di Flickr

Dining car
Key features : 16 seats (previously only 8 seats), revisited pantry, GPS

MP3 0 17 03, Premium Economy Dining+Power Car by FajarMuhammad, di Flickr


MP3 0 17 03, Premium Economy Dining+Power Car by FajarMuhammad, di Flickr


----------



## ilyas world (Dec 15, 2011)

Crazy Dude said:


> *Govt. to allocate Rp 2.7t for Surabaya electric tram *
> Surabaya, East Java | Fri, June 9, 2017 | 11:06 pm
> 
> 
> ...


 ^^ :cheers:



cak cuk said:


> ^^ ternyata pengukuran nya sampek menandai jalan raya nya ya.
> Cukup serius, semoga berjalan lancar deh.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ilyas world (Dec 15, 2011)

*East Bekasi Station *



ObatNyamuk said:


> picture by: Rheza Rivana at Bekasi Timur Station
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Cibitung Station*



ObatNyamuk said:


> Picture by Rheza Rivana at Cibitung Station
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twisctre (Mar 4, 2017)

Nemu ini, panduan jarak antarstasiun tapi nggk se presisi peta KRL yg ada desimal 

https://sites.google.com/a/semboyan35.com/kakominfo/home/tabjarak

Jarak terjauh antarstasiun di Indonesia yg aktif dipegang lt-bungamas 27 km. Klo nonaktif, bukit tinggi-payakumbuh 33km. Yang blg medan binjai terjauh (st sunggal tdk ikut direaktivasi) saat ini salah, dan sptnya in far future bs ditambah stasiun baru


----------



## embassyofaudrey (Feb 23, 2012)

*Adi Soemarmo ARS*


----------



## hackes (Sep 12, 2012)

*A glimpse of Indonesian railways*

*"Argo Parahyangan"*
_Jakarta-Bandung vice versa









https://www.instagram.com/manugrahraditya/









https://www.instagram.com/zein_mz/









https://www.instagram.com/kacamata_mika/_


----------



## hackes (Sep 12, 2012)

*"Batara Kresna"*
_Solo-Wonogiri vice versa









Source
_








_https://www.instagram.com/ardoartito/_

*"Prambanan Ekspres"*
_Solo-Jogja-Kutoarjo vice versa









https://www.instagram.com/ikhsansyah_/









https://www.instagram.com/novianananda_rf_6_yogyakarta/









 Source
 _


----------



## gazart (Jun 3, 2015)

*DOUBLE TRACK PROGRAM*
South Coast Line | Java Island

- KEBASEN TUNNEL -
Sunday, 17 December 2017

Map: https://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=16/-7.5274/109.2012





































_Photo: ‎Artman S Pranoto_​


----------



## embassyofaudrey (Feb 23, 2012)

*ARS Kuala Namu International Airport - North Sumatera*


----------



## embassyofaudrey (Feb 23, 2012)

part of trans java Double-track 


dicom said:


> *Depo Cipinang*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## abiyasad2 (May 28, 2016)

Today's test run for 2018 batch Premium Economy trainset, departing Madiun for Cirebon



abiyasad2 said:


> Dokumentasi test run hari ini, sumber Arya Saloka dan Muhammad S. Fadhil
> Saat post ini diturunkan, rangkaian sudah sampai di Solo Balapan


----------



## The Polwoman (Feb 21, 2016)

gazart said:


> *DOUBLE TRACK PROGRAM*
> South Coast Line | Java Island
> 
> - KEBASEN TUNNEL -
> ...


I came to a question when looking at the tunnels: what is the height clearance in the tunnel, e.g. up to how tall may trains be when they pass through this tunnel and what is the usual standard in Indonesia?


----------



## gazart (Jun 3, 2015)

The Polman said:


> I came to a question when looking at the tunnels: what is the height clearance in the tunnel, e.g. up to how tall may trains be when they pass through this tunnel and what is the usual standard in Indonesia?


Actually this is the first time Indonesia build a double track tunnel. From the info I get this double both tracked tunnel has a diameter of 9.4 meters.
The tunnel in the long-term is also designed for installation of overhead catenary. You can visit our forum about the tunnel.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1665169&page=158

Trains in Indonesia have average size like this.
Length: 16,398 mm
Width: 2,600 mm
Roof height (from the head rail): 3,462 mm

Previously in 1969 Indonesia also had built a tunnel as a relocation path, this is because on the old track will be created a reservoir for hydropower. The tunnel is named Eka Bakti Karya & Dwi Bakti Karya. This tunnel dimension is still similar to the width owned by 17 tunnel relics in the Dutch colonial period, ie with a height of 4.3 meters and 4.38 meters wide.
____________________


*PNR Signs Contract To Acquire 2 New Trainsets from Indonesia*








Metro Manila --- The Philippine National Railways (PNR) today signed a PhP 485.3 million contract for the purchase of two trainsets from an Indonesian government-owned company, PT. Industri Kereta Api (PT INKA).

The signing of the contract between PNR General Manager Junn Magno and PT INKA President/Director Budi Noviantoro was witnessed by Department of Transportation (DOTr) Secretary Arthur Tugade, and other PNR, PT INKA executives and officials from the Indonesian embassy, after a meeting at the PNR boardroom in Manila.

“I hope this project will grow and blossom into other projects in our desire to expand the country railways system from what it is today-- 77 kilometers. We hope that during the term of President Duterte, we can finish 1,900 kilometers railway system,” Secretary Tugade said.

With the purchase of the two new trainsets, the PNR, under the guidance of Secretary Tugade, has achieved another milestone as this would be the first in 40 years that PNR organically procured its trains since most are donated cars or part of national loan packages.

“It’s been almost 40 years that PNR organically procured its own trainsets that is not donated nor part of a loan package. This is a reflection of Sec. Tugade’s leadership in the railways sector,” GM Magno said.

The two new DMU trains is part of the reliability and availability program of the PNR.

The DMU project is funded from the 2015 DOTr-GAA funds which was downloaded to PNR. It was approved by the PNR Board headed by Chairman Roberto Lastimoso. It has also undergone public bidding in compliance with Republic Act No. 9184 or the Government Procurement and Reform Act.

The DMU or the Diesel Electric Multiple Unit trains are expected to be delivered in the Philippines on the 3rd Quarter of 2019 for commissioning and testing.

_Source: 
Department of Transportation - Philippines_


----------



## embassyofaudrey (Feb 23, 2012)

*Government to slash subsidy for railway pioneer routes*
source : Link



> The government has decided to slash a subsidy for six railway pioneer routes – railway routes in remote areas – in an attempt to optimize the use of this year’s state budget, an official has said.
> 
> *The routes include Kreung Mane - Bungkah - Kreung Geukeuh in Aceh, Lubuk Alung - Kayu Tanam in West Sumatra and Kertapati - Indralaya in South Sumatra.*
> 
> ...


*Aceh DMU *


----------



## embassyofaudrey (Feb 23, 2012)

*Test run Premium economy trainset *


----------



## cheehg (Jan 5, 2018)

I love the pictures of trains in the beautiful countryside of Indonesia. The railway zips Volcano mountains and rice fields. The trains and stations look very clean. The Indonesian railway company should be a well organized company.


----------



## The Polwoman (Feb 21, 2016)

^^ It increasingly is. It was not so long ago when people still climbed onto carriages in the same fashion as in India. Security has ramped up in first instance so reservations and number of seats always match up with people at the train stations for long-distance trains, on shorter distance the KRL Commuter train has been rationalized and began driving at high frequencies, while overhead portals for electric trains also provided the harsh but very effective solution to roof-climbers: metal balls. All carriages are now carefully cleaned and renovated with amenities like air-conditioning as budgets rise, and so, the railway network, although is very basic in density, is now maintained and expanded in a good way. A very interesting story for a country where incomes are just twice as high as in India and lower than Thailand. 

And don't forget: Indonesia makes its own trains that suit the (working and natural) environment and climate well. That helps a lot in maintenance, in budget as well as quality.



gazart said:


> Actually this is the first time Indonesia build a double track tunnel. From the info I get this double both tracked tunnel has a diameter of 9.4 meters.
> The tunnel in the long-term is also designed for installation of overhead catenary. You can visit our forum about the tunnel.
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1665169&page=158
> 
> ...


Thank you kay:


----------



## embassyofaudrey (Feb 23, 2012)

*13 Railway Projects to be Operational in 2018*
source : link










ARS Minangkabau International Airport / West Sumatra - 26 Km
Prabumulih - Kertapati /South Sumatra - 85 Km
 Martapura - Baturaja / South Sumatra - 32 Km
 Palembang LRT / South Sumatra - 23,4 Km
 LRT Jakarta by Jakpro - 5,8 Km
 Bandar Tinggi - Kuala Tanjung/North Sumatra - 21,5 Km
 Barru - Palanro/South Sulawesi - 44Km
 Madiun - Jombang - East Java - 84 Km
 Solo - Kedungbanteng/ Central Java - 42 Km
 Adi Soemarmo ARS / Central Java - 13,5 Km
 Maja - Rangkasbitung - 17 Km
 Medan - Bandar Khalifah/ North Sumatra - 10 Km
 Binjai - Besitang / North Sumatra - 80 Km


----------



## embassyofaudrey (Feb 23, 2012)

*Rail Clinic Indonesia*


----------



## embassyofaudrey (Feb 23, 2012)

*ARS Minangkabau International Airport -
*
West Sumatra


----------



## cheehg (Jan 5, 2018)

The Polman said:


> ^^ It increasingly is. It was not so long ago when people still climbed onto carriages in the same fashion as in India. Security has ramped up in first instance so reservations and number of seats always match up with people at the train stations for long-distance trains, on shorter distance the KRL Commuter train has been rationalized and began driving at high frequencies, while overhead portals for electric trains also provided the harsh but very effective solution to roof-climbers: metal balls. All carriages are now carefully cleaned and renovated with amenities like air-conditioning as budgets rise, and so, the railway network, although is very basic in density, is now maintained and expanded in a good way. A very interesting story for a country where incomes are just twice as high as in India and lower than Thailand.
> 
> And don't forget: Indonesia makes its own trains that suit the (working and natural) environment and climate well. That helps a lot in maintenance, in budget as well as quality.
> 
> ...


Yes. Actually I can see Indonesian has a good plan to catch up the railway infrastructure. especially the new railway will be all Standard Gauge except in Java.


----------



## gazart (Jun 3, 2015)

The Polman said:


> ^^ It increasingly is. It was not so long ago when people still climbed onto carriages in the same fashion as in India. Security has ramped up in first instance so reservations and number of seats always match up with people at the train stations for long-distance trains, on shorter distance the KRL Commuter train has been rationalized and began driving at high frequencies, while overhead portals for electric trains also provided the harsh but very effective solution to roof-climbers: metal balls. All carriages are now carefully cleaned and renovated with amenities like air-conditioning as budgets rise, and so, the railway network, although is very basic in density, is now maintained and expanded in a good way. A very interesting story for a country where incomes are just twice as high as in India and lower than Thailand.
> 
> And don't forget: Indonesia makes its own trains that suit the (working and natural) environment and climate well. That helps a lot in maintenance, in budget as well as quality.
> 
> Thank you kay:


Current railways Indonesia was heading toward meodernisasi. Passenger trains in Indonesia are now claimed to be open to information technology as do purchase tickets through a web or application, discipline such as giving priority to passengers who alight or not cross the tracks at any place and not disturbing the comfort of others. In addition, the system also tightened security to departure at the station also resembles that of the airport, such as the existence of a system of check-in and boarding.

(Self) Check in counter










Boarding pass










source: DAY 3-4: KA GAJAYANA FROM JAKARTA GAMBIR TO MALANG​
Until the year 2019 in Java and Sumatra, the Government was doing a double track program and increased the speed of the train in the country such as Malaysia. Only difference in Indonesia is not at the same time equipped with electricity (overhead catenary).



cheehg said:


> Yes. Actually I can see Indonesian has a good plan to catch up the railway infrastructure. especially the new railway will be all Standard Gauge except in Java.


True, the railway line on the island of Kalimantan and Sulawesi are built with standard gauge. But it seems to standart gauge on the island of Java, the central government will directly build high-speed trains like Jakarta-Bandung.


----------



## gazart (Jun 3, 2015)

*1st CLASS INTERIOR (K1) | K1-18* 
PT KAI new coach made in PT INKA, Madiun









































































_‎Photo: Achmad Hendy P_​


----------



## ptt76 (Jan 18, 2017)

DOUBLE TRACK PROGRAM
South Coast Line | Java Island

KEBASEN TUNNEL - via drone


ptt76 said:


> Terowongan Kebasen BH 1464 via drone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


KEBASEN NEW TUNNEL BREAKTHROUGH


ptt76 said:


> Photo : satkercikro


----------



## embassyofaudrey (Feb 23, 2012)

*Double track progress as of August 2018*


----------



## embassyofaudrey (Feb 23, 2012)

*Four BUMNs sign mou with European companies*
source : Link



> Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Four state companies (BUMNs) signed memorandum of understanding (MoU) with big European companies during the world`s largest rolling stock exhibition Innotrans 2018, now held in Germany.
> 
> Industrial electronics producer PT Len Industri, rolling stock company PT Industri Kereta Api (INKA) and railway company PT Kereta Api Indonesia (KAI) signed MoU with five European companies on Thursday and energy company PT Pertamina was to sign a cooperation agreement on Friday.
> 
> ...


----------



## embassyofaudrey (Feb 23, 2012)

*Double track / Cirebon - Kroya line*


----------



## gazart (Jun 3, 2015)

The development of the Kebasen Tunnel (BH 1464) has now reached 92.5%. This tunnel is part of the construction of a double track across the southern part of Java. This tunnel will be officially used in 2019 which will increase the frequency of train trips and shorten the travel time of train trips. Let's pray together so that the development process can run smoothly.














































_Ditjen Perkeretaapian_​


----------



## ptt76 (Jan 18, 2017)

For railway track crossing purpose, Kroya-Kutoarjo (Ijo) Tunnel is being constructed in Central Java. The project is being done by PT. Wijaya Karya together with PT. Jaya Konstruksi.

PT. Wijaya Karya is responsible to construct double track tunnel (579 meter), 4 units of Box Culvert, a CHS 26.00 Bridge, and sub structure railway road.

Once this double track project is completed, Kroya - Gombong can be reached by 30 minutes.

As scheduled, the tunnel is expected to finish on December 2019.












































_*@garudainfrastructure*_


----------



## ptt76 (Jan 18, 2017)

LRT, Ampera Bridge, and Musi River. This is our Palembang !!!


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBquyzpJi6qE/


----------



## ptt76 (Jan 18, 2017)

The Adi Soemarmo Solo Airport Railway has already reached 38%.
















































































@satker_ka_jateng


----------



## Megasky (Oct 26, 2015)

gazart said:


> The development of the Kebasen Tunnel (BH 1464) has now reached 92.5%. This tunnel is part of the construction of a double track across the southern part of Java. This tunnel will be officially used in 2019 which will increase the frequency of train trips and shorten the travel time of train trips. Let's pray together so that the development process can run smoothly.


Just a question, what are they going to do with the old tunnel?


----------



## The Polwoman (Feb 21, 2016)

Good question, but it could become something forgotten ;-)

I came along it just a few days ago. It looks pretty amazing what they're doing there. I hope it arrives soon enough though, despite that the travel by train was not too slow anymore. It didn't have to stop just to take over, but that is likely train-specific.

Now I'm on my way between Solo and Madiun, and yes stations are on it's good way to be redeveloped, even unused ones, a few bridges seem to be impressive, but I expected it to be almost finished already. It might still take some time. Hope that east of Madiun there's more reason for festivity in the last moments of the year. Nonetheless, it seems that up to Mojokerto all of the southern route (split from Cirebon) will have double-track in about 1.5 years.

Btw does someone have a planning for around Surabaya/Malang/Banyuwangi and maybe for Bandung-Kroya about the double-tracking?


----------



## gazart (Jun 3, 2015)

*KEBASEN NEW TUNNEL*
Purwokerto - Central Java




































@ditjenperkeretaapian​


----------



## The Polwoman (Feb 21, 2016)

^^ progress is going very quick on this line: the tracks will be connected in the next few weeks, there will be testing during that period and in March all trains will use the new infrastructure. Some websites suggested that it will only take 8 minutes between Purwokerto and Kroya, but that is bogus :lol: , however, there will be an 8-minute reduction of travel time on this line for many trains, which is equal to about 20km/h increase in average speed with the current average speed.


----------



## gazart (Jun 3, 2015)

Two new tunnels in the double track project on the southern coast of Java have been actively used as of 15 February 2019.

Tunnel location point : https://www.google.com/maps/@-7.5086024,109.2022493,14.49z

*- KEBASEN NEW TUNNEL-*
15/02/2019










_photo: Andreas Agung W_
__________________


*- NOTOG NEW TUNNEL -*
15/02/2019










_photo: Rangga AP_​


----------



## gazart (Jun 3, 2015)

*- NOTOG NEW TUNNEL -*
18/02/2019




























_photo: ‎Mohamad Al-Bantani‎ _​


----------



## ptt76 (Jan 18, 2017)

BREAK THROUGH NEW IJO TUNNEL [28-03-19]





First Excavation [Terowongan Ijo Baru - 3 Juni 2018]
https://youtube.com/watch?v=SunU85NMhB4&t=10s


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

Jakarta's MRT









https://www.instagram.com/p/BwDq7CnHWBF/


----------



## ErwinFCG (Oct 12, 2008)

*Simplified map of Java's railway network*

For an article on my website on travelling by train on Java, I prepared a simplified railway map. The article "Treinreizen op Java" (in Dutch) explains how to travel by train, with information on searching timetables, buying tickets, rules for luggage, etc., and the most important routes and schedules. 

Because the railway network is rather complicated, with many different train services/names and routes, I tried to prepare a map that is useful for Dutch tourists to Java in showing which routes are available. The colourful lines specifically indicate _eksekutif_ class trains. To clarify, the yellow 'north coast' line includes trains Argo Bromo Anggrek, Sembrani, Gumarang, Argo Jati, Cirebon Ekspres, Tegal Bahari, Argo Sindoro, Argo Muria and Jayabaya. Active railways with only _ekonomi_/local trains are in grey.


----------



## RyukyuRhymer (Sep 23, 2007)

https://www.railway-technology.com/news/indonesia-japan-rail-project/

*Indonesia and Japan sign deal for $4.3bn Jakarta-Surabaya rail project*



> Indonesia has signed a project agreement with Japan for the medium-speed train project to link its two largest cities, Jakarta and Surabaya.
> 
> The deal for the construction of the 715km railway project was signed by the Government of Indonesia and the Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA), which commenced a conducting preparatory survey in June.
> 
> ...


----------



## gazart (Jun 3, 2015)

*- IJO NEW TUNNEL -*
14/10/2019














































_photo: Andreas Agung Wicaksono_​


----------



## The Polwoman (Feb 21, 2016)

*New timetable per 1 December 2019*

Between all the progress going on with railway construction in Indonesia (HSR, reactivation of line to Garut, double-tracking, etc.), it's no surprise that even when only a part of the projects has been finished yet, all the amendments made the 2017-based timetable outdated. Especially the double-tracking of most of the southern main line between Kroya and Jombang made many trains slower than they could go on these faster tracks. So from 1 December, the timetable will change:

- Some Surabaya-Bandung trains will continue to Jakarta, to either Gambir or Pasar Senen
- The regional Joglosemarkerto has changes to it's routing as well, the route of the rather new Argo Cheribon (replacing several services) is lengthened to Pemalang.
- New trains: Anjasmoro Ekspres and Sancaka Utara, making use of the doubled railway tracks. Also there's the Dharmawangsa Ekspres using the earlier-doubled northern coast route. The Sancaka Utara will use the line between Gambringan and Gundih that is unused today.
- Faster trains because of the doubled tracks, including Brantas, Pasundan and Singasari trains. Pasundan becomes 82 minutes faster.
- Some trains will have notable shifts in departure and arrival times, some are even shifting from day/night trains and the other way around so Senja Utama Solo becomes Fajar Utama Solo (night versus morning train). Although the Argo Bromo Anggrek will depart 75 minutes earlier in Jakarta in the morning, travel time remains 9 hours.

https://kai.id/information/full_news/2854-mulai-1-desember-2019-perjalanan-ka-alami-perubahan-jadwal


----------



## ErwinFCG (Oct 12, 2008)

^^
For some reason however the trains between Bandung and Jogja will become slower... Most trains will take about 10-15 minutes longer than before, and the fastest Argo Wilis even 20 minutes longer.

*Bandung - Yogyakarta*

Lodaya (pagi): 7h 52m → 8h 6m
Lodaya (malam): 8h 2m → 8h 10m
Argo Wilis: 7h 22m → 7h 42m
Malabar: 8h 15m → 8h 12m
Mutiara Selatan: 8h 33m → 8h 43m
Turangga: 7h 55m → 8h 6m

Some trains will become faster between Jogja and Surabaya (including indeed Pasundan), but the fastest trains will still have the same travel time. So it seems there are no huge advantages yet?
*
Yogyakarta-Surabaya*

Bima: 4h 46m → 4h 45m
Turangga: 4h 44m → 4h 45m
Mutiara Selatan: 4h 46m → 4h 50m
Sancaka: 4h 52m → 4h 57m
Sri Tanjung: 6h 27m → 5h 53m
Pasundan: 7h 7m → 5h 45m


----------

